# Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2011)

*Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer​*http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2833936

Diesen Krampf haben wir auch dem VDSF zu verdanken, der bis heute noch den Verzehr der Fische als alleinigen Angelgrund und das werten tierschutzgerecht gefangener Fische ablehnt - Gut, wenn selbst Journalisten, die nichts mit Angeln zu tun haben, die Absurdität erkennen. 

Schlecht, wenn man Verbände und Funktionäre hat, die das bis heute nicht begreifen (wollen..).

Und ganz schlecht, wenn da nun auch noch DAV-Verbände auf diese Schiene aufspringen, statt eindeutig Position zu beziehen.

Und wenn dann noch eine Geschäftsführerin des Anglerverbandes "Elbflorenz" behauptet:
"Wir können gegenüber einem Dritten, da meine ich das Gericht, keinen vernünftigen Grund benennen, warum dem Fisch Schmerzen zugefügt werden."

dann sollte sie zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass bis dato wissenschaftlich davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass Fische auf Grund ihrer Hirnstruktur eben gar keine Schmerzen im Sinne des TSG empfinden können.


----------



## wusel345 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Moin Thomas, 

der Link lässt sich leider nicht öffnen. Verweis auf veraltetet o.s.ä.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Ich sehe das weniger als Posse, denn als überaus peinliche Begebenheit. Und die Reaktion, insbesondere die Begründung,  des "Anglerverbandes" macht die gesamte Anglerschaft lächerlich.

"Wettfischen ist illegal, es sei denn, man nennt es anders."

So muss man die Reaktion des Anglerverbandes sehen, unabhängig von irgendwelchen Tierschutzaspekten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Link sollte jetzt funzen.

Ansonsten geb ich Ralle recht.

Die Schlusssätze aus dem Artikel find ich endgeil, weil das die Absurdität sowohl der durchgeknallten Tierschützer wie auch der peinlichen Verbände wieder einmal in vollem Umfange zeigt:


> Nach dem Verbot werde trotzdem geangelt, haben die Angler beschlossen. Allerdings werden die Fisch jetzt gegessen, das sei ja erlaubt. Denn alle habe gültige Angelkarten und dafür entsprechend bezahlt. Die Gäste kommen teilweise von weit her, haben hier Quartiere gebucht und wollen nun auch angeln. Und so dürfen sich die Sörnewitzer und ihre Gäste jetzt auf ein zünftiges Protestangeln an der Elbe freuen.
> 
> „Wir setzen uns trotzdem hin“, verspricht Bohatzsch. Allerdings nutzt er jetzt seine Markierungsstäbe für Hinweisschilder, auf denen steht, dass die ursprüngliche Angelveranstaltung abgesagt ist. Rein formal sitzt dann jeder Angler für sich am Ufer. Den Wettkampfgedanken kann ihnen niemand verbieten, denn auch der ist wie alle Gedanken frei.


----------



## namycasch (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Hallo Thomas.

Wann wird diesem Wahsinn ein Ende bereitet?

Was müssen wir als Agler tun, um diesem debilen Treiben Einhalt zu gebieten?

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Funtkionäre abwählen und/oder aus den Verbänden austreten.

Da die Funktionäre in den Verbänden (beiden!!) entweder nicht willens oder nicht in der Lage sind, endlich mal vernünftige angelpolitische Grundsätze aufzustellen und danach zu handeln, gehören die halt weg.

Wie gesagt:
Selbst ein Journalist der SZ erkennt die Absurdität dieser Sachlage, nur eben die Funktionäre nicht (wir angeln die Fische, dürfen sie aber nicht umsetzen, müssen sie killen und dürfen das nicht wettangeln nennen - wenn nachher die Fische gegessen werden, ists aber keine Tierquälerei, dann darf ich die auch wieder messen und wiegen - kaputt, krank, Anglerfunktionäre...........).

Die vom VDSF finden das auch noch klasse so, weil sie eh meinen man dürfe nur angeln um Fische zu essen. Und Fische zählen, wiegen und messen wäre Tierquälerei.

Und die vom DAV schlagen hier noch in die gleiche Kerbe, statt das Absurde zu erkennen.

Also Funktionäre abwählen, in die Wüste schicken und wenn das nicht möglich ist:
Aus den Verbänden austreten. 

Nur wenns denen an die Kohle geht (die wir als Angler ja zwangsweise und ungefragt über die Vereine den Verbänden bezahlen) werden die aufwachen.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Moin,


Da wollten anscheinend ein paar Leute unter dem gern dafür verwendeten Deckmäntelchen "Hegefischen" ein Wettangeln veranstalten. Das ging in die Hose, weil sie es in der Zeitung groß als Wettangeln angekündigt haben, und Wettangeln ist nun mal verboten. Weil sie es mit dem Zeitungsartikel vergeigt haben, kann der Verband ihnen auch nicht mehr helfen und sich aufs "Hegefischen" rausreden.

So what?   #c

Dass sie die Fische jetzt essen, finde ich gut. Sollten sich andere "Hegefischer" mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen!  #6


Achim


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Dass sie die Fische jetzt essen, finde ich gut. Sollten sich andere "Hegefischer" mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen!  #6
> 
> 
> Achim



Inwiefern?|kopfkrat

Vielleicht essen gar nicht alle Fisch.


----------



## Tomasz (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht essen gar nicht alle Fisch.



Na dann können sie doch statt zu angeln, Gemüse anbauen:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Na dann können sie doch statt zu angeln, Gemüse anbauen:m.




Ach ne?|supergri

Und Gemüsegärtner, die am liebsten Fleisch essen, können dann jagen gehen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Tomasz (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ach ne?|supergri
> 
> Und Gemüsegärtner, die am liebsten Fleisch essen, können dann jagen gehen?|kopfkrat



So ein Quatsch, der verzichtet auf Insektizide und hat die Fleischbeilage dann gratis dazu:m. Muss er blos noch das unnütze Gemüse rauspopeln.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Da wollten anscheinend ein paar Leute unter dem gern dafür verwendeten Deckmäntelchen "Hegefischen" ein Wettangeln veranstalten. Das ging in die Hose, weil sie es in der Zeitung groß als Wettangeln angekündigt haben, und Wettangeln ist nun mal verboten. Weil sie es mit dem Zeitungsartikel vergeigt haben, kann der Verband ihnen auch nicht mehr helfen und sich aufs "Hegefischen" rausreden.
> ...



Ganz meine Meinung Achim...
aber das will niemand lesen, zumindest nicht hier. #h

Grüße,
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Interessanter Ansatz:
Ihr meint also es ist besser, Fische tierschutzgerecht zu fangen und zu töten statt zu fangen und umzusetzen?

Und nur weil die Fische nach dem Fang gewogen, gezählt oder gemessen werden, ist es also tierschutzwidrig?

Was es aber wiederum nicht wäre, wenn man das aus Gründen der Erhebung von Abwachsraten, Bestand etc. macht (dann wärs ja Hege?)

Merkt ihr die Absurdität überhaupt noch? 

Dabei ist die Handlung beim Fisch ja in beiden Fällen immer die gleiche - in einem Fall aber laut euch tierschutzwidrig im anderen aber nicht?

Und Wettangeln ist nicht per  se verboten, sofern nicht die Preisvergabe im 
Vordergrund steht - sonst wäre keines der verlogenen und heuchlerischen Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Traditionsfischen etc. möglich..

Was alles von der Sache her genau das Gleiche ist - nur anders genannt!

Und da wünsche ich mir Verbände, die diesen Unfug klarstellen - immerhin hat das Absurde hier sogar ein Journalist begriffen, da müsste das dann doch ein "fachlich versierter" Funktionär auch begreifen können.............


----------



## Blauzahn (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Nunja, das hatten wir ja neulich erst Thomas.....
Meine Meinung kennst du zu deiner "Uneinsichtigkeit" und ich hoffe, dass du den Thread nicht wieder zerpflückst um nicht Antworten zu müssen.

Folgendes zur Darlegung der Fakten:

Im aktuell gültigen Sächsischen Fischereigesetz vom 30.07.2007 findest du unter Abschnitt 5 -> § 24
folgendes:
....
*(1) Es ist verboten,*
...
*4. den Fischfang als Wettbewerb auszuüben, *
...
Nachzulesen z.B.: hier http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/SaechsFischG_2007.pdf

Da nun die Kollegen nichts eiligeres zu tun hatten, diesen "Wettebewerb" in der Zeitung als solchen auch anzukündigen und einer breiten Öffentlichkeit zu präsentieren, sie  *öffentlich angekündigt* haben gegen geltendes Recht zu verstoßen (siehe SächsFischGes. § 24)  konnte logischerweise nur ein Verbot dieser Veranstaltung vom AVE kommen, da der durchführende Verein bei diesem Mitglied ist.....

So ein Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht wäre sicher sehr hilfreich für z.B. in Kürze anstehende Pachtverlängerungen oder bei Verhandlungen mit der Fischereibehörde des Freistaats Sachsen....

Hätten die Jung die Bälle flach gehalten, die Veranstaltung durchgezogen ohne riesen Tam Tam wäre nix passiert...

Klar, lieber Thomas, du hättest dich natürlich dem Freistaat Sachsen widersetzt und als Chef des zuständigen Verbands nichts dazu gesagt.

Guten Morgen  #h

Abendgruß,
René

PS: Es geht hier im Übrigen nicht darum was im Fischereigesetz steht, sonder darum, was daraus gemacht wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Rene´, bitte erkläre es mir denn ich bin zu Dumm.

Ein *Hegefischen*, bei dem Gäste eingeladen, Plätze abgesteckt, die Fische gezählt, registriert und nachher in ein anderes Gewässer umgesetzt werden, ist erlaubt. 

Ein *Wettfischen*, bei dem Gäste eingeladen, Plätze abgesteckt, die  Fische gezählt, registriert und nachher in ein anderes Gewässer  umgesetzt werden, ist verboten. 

Woran orientiert sich denn in Sachsen Strafbarkeit? An der Handlung oder am Namen?


----------



## Blauzahn (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Rene´, bitte erkläre es mir denn ich bin zu Dumm.
> 
> Ein *Hegefischen*, bei dem Gäste eingeladen, Plätze abgesteckt, die Fische gezählt, registriert und nachher in ein anderes Gewässer umgesetzt werden, ist erlaubt.
> 
> ...




Ralf,
so schwer ist das doch nicht....

Ich versuchs mal so.
Wenn ich im AB ein Bild einstelle, bei welchem ich nicht der Rechteinhaber bin, wird dieses von Euch Admins gelöscht, weil dies gegen geltendes Recht in Deutschland verstößt und ihr bzw. der Betreiber keinen Ärger mit dem Rechteinhaber haben möchtet.

Der AVE verstößt mit der Gemehmigung gegen geltendes Recht im Freistaat Sachsen, in dem steht, das Wettangeln verboten ist... somit verbietet er dieses.

Wo ist der Unterschied?
Seid ihr bessere Menschen?

Nochmal.
Es geht nicht darum über die Sinnhaftigkeit von Hegefischen oder Wettangeln mit dem Ziel die Fische umzusetzen zu debattieren, sondern darum das hier öffentlich angekündigt wurde gegen geltendes Recht zu verstossen.

Ändert das Gesetz und alle sind glücklich.

Man kann im übrigen solche Aktionen auch anders durchführen, wird sogar auch von unseren Vereinen praktiziert, aber wir schreiben das nicht in die Zeitung und fordern damit solche Reaktionen heraus.

Mensch, so weltfremd und von Idealismus geblendet kann man doch garnicht sein, wie ihr hier manchmal auftretet....
Ihr kommt mir langsam vor, wie ich mir 1990, als ich noch dachte - Endlich Freiheit und Demokratie :q

Abendgruß,
René

PS: Der Part der Dummen ist schon durch mich und meine anderen Funktionärskumpanen belegt, Ralle... da muß ich dich enttäuschen |wavey:

PPS: Auch ist die Gesetzgebung zur Thematik Wettangeln nicht nur in Sachsen so... das steht glaube ich in jedem BL im Fischereigesetz!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Ich verstehe diese Posse auch nicht so ganz. Denn scheinbar ist Wettfischen in Deutschland doch nicht so ganz verboten. 
Zumindest komme ich beim lesen dieses Link's hier zu dem Schluß. Nach meiner Verständnis ist ist eine WM immer noch ein Wettkampf.  
Eventuell hilft es ja wenn die Organisatoren ähnlicher Veranstaltungen ein paar, man verzeihe mir das nachfolgende Wort, "Quotenkrüppel" auf die Teilnehmerliste setzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Wenn Funktionäre nicht in der Lage sind gegenüber Gesellschaft und Politik die Absurdität dieses dummen Gesetzes (und weiterer unsinniger in den Fischereigesetzen) klarzumachen und daher offensiv für deren Abschaffung zu kämpfen, sondern noch meinen das heuchlerisch umgehen zu müssen, dann haben sie schlicht nichts in ihrem Amt zu suchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

PS: Auch ein Grund warum wir so vehement gegen *gesetzliche* Einschränkungen kämpfen und dies auch vonm ALLEN Funktionären und  Verbänden fordern.

Weil man selbst so einen Unfug mit so extremer Absurdität kaum mehr wegkriegt........


----------



## Blauzahn (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Funktionäre nicht in der Lage sind gegenüber Gesellschaft und Politik die Absurdität dieses dummen Gesetzes (und weiterer unsinniger in den Fischereigesetzen) klarzumachen und daher offensiv für deren Abschaffung zu kämpfen, sondern noch meinen das heuchlerisch umgehen zu müssen, dann haben sie schlicht nichts in ihrem Amt zu suchen.






Blauzahn schrieb:


> .....
> Wenn ich im AB ein Bild einstelle, bei welchem ich nicht der Rechteinhaber bin, wird dieses von Euch Admins gelöscht, weil dies gegen geltendes Recht in Deutschland verstößt und ihr bzw. der Betreiber keinen Ärger mit dem Rechteinhaber haben möchtet.
> 
> Der AVE verstößt mit der Gemehmigung gegen geltendes Recht im Freistaat Sachsen, in dem steht, das Wettangeln verboten ist... somit verbietet er dieses.
> ...



|wavey:

Thomas,
die Gesetze kann man ändern, wenn man Willens ist mitzugestalten.
Nicht aber durch permanentes Gefasel in Bildzeitungsmanier.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Tomasz (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung Achim...
> aber das will niemand lesen, zumindest nicht hier. #h
> 
> Grüße,
> René



Ne, ne... ich meine das durchaus ernsthaft, auch wenn ich es langsam aufgegeben habe, dass immer wieder zu wiederholen. Wer seinen gefangenen Fisch nicht essen mag, sollte sich wirklich überlegen, ob er nicht mit einem anderen Hobby vielleicht glücklicher wird.

Da halte ich es mit den Worten des großen Meisters:q


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Merkt ihr die Absurdität überhaupt noch? ...



Die ganze Wettkampf-Hege-Fischerei nimmt unter Anglern sogar höcht absurde Züge an. Z.B. wenn die Fische unter dem Hegevorwand gefangen, gezählt und gewogen werden und anschließend an die Schweine verfüttert oder wenn, sich keiner findet und erbarmt die Fische mitzunehmen, im Wald oder dem Kompost verbuddelt werden.
Spätestens zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurde mir klar, dass ich diesen Blödsinn nicht mehr mitmachen werde. Da kann der Verein noch so viel mit Sanktionen, wegen dem fehlenden "Kameradschaftsdenken" drohen. Ich sehe überhaupt keinen Sinn, darin Fische zu töten, die ich nicht persönlich verwerten kann. Genauso unsinnig war die zwischenzeitliche Regelung in Brdg, dass Fische lebend zur Waage und später wieder zurück gesetzt werden müssen, um dann den See wie ein Haifischbecken aussehen zu lassen, in dem überall die Rückenflossen der halbtoten Fische das Wasser durchpflügen.
Wer den Wettkampf sucht soll sich doch mal mit Casting versuchen|supergri.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



> die Gesetze kann man ändern, wenn man Willens ist mitzugestalten.


Stimmt - und genau das bezweifle ich bei den Funktionären.

Lieber weiterhin die Kohle der Angler einsacken und den bequemen Weg gehen.

Warum gab es in dem Artikel kein eindeutiges Statement?

Dazu gibts ja sogar rechtswissenschaftliche Arbeiten, vom DAV in Auftrag gegeben (Jendrusch/Niehaus).

Warum wird das dann nicht benutzt?

Warum wird nicht klar gemacht, dass das jetzt erwzungene unsinnige abknüppeln der Fische statt des Umsetzens rein gar nichts mit Tierschutz zu tun hat, sondern nur von den fanatischen Tieschützern erzwungen wurde, um den Anglern das Leben schwerer - nicht den Fischen "leichter" - zu machen?

Es gibt doch genügend Ansatzpunkte - und was machen Verband und Funktionäre ausser kuschen?


PS:
Für mich selber ist diese Art der Angelei auch nichts - muss ich deswegen gesetzliche Verbote fordern um die einzuschränken, die das gerne machen würden?

Muss am deutschen Wesen bzw. meinem Willen die Welt genesen?

Ist es nicht besser, das den Vereinen und Bewirtschaften zu überlassen, statt wieder unsinnige Gesetze zu erlassen, die man dann nur schwer wieder wegkriegt?

Und so handeln wie die Heuchler alle, die das heute auch machen - sehr viele Vereine - und das nur als Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Traditionsfischen etc. tarnen und dabei genauso vorgehen wie beim geschmähten "Wettfischen" - ohne Unterschied für den Fisch oder dessen "Schutz"?

Wer das alles will, arbeitet aktiv daran, das Angelm in Deutschland vollends unmöglich zu machen und dafür den fehlgeleiteten und menschenfeindlichen Tieschützern in die Hände - selbst viele Naturschutzverbände halten ja von denen nichts.

Man erkernnt Menschen auch daran, mit welchen "Freunden" sie sich umgeben - und für wen oder was sie sich einsetzen........

Wer gibt Verbänden und Funktionären das Recht, anderen Anglen zu sagen, wie sie zu angeln haben, statt dafür zu sorgen, dass die Angler das selber - bzw. die Bewirtschafter oder Vereine das entscheiden können?

Alles Heuchler und Moralisten.............


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...die Gesetze kann man ändern, wenn man Willens ist mitzugestalten.
> Nicht aber durch permanentes Gefasel in Bildzeitungsmanier.
> 
> Gute Nacht.



Stimmt auch so.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Pinn (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wer seinen gefangenen Fisch nicht essen mag, sollte sich wirklich überlegen, ob er nicht mit einem anderen Hobby vielleicht glücklicher wird.
> 
> Da halte ich es mit den Worten des großen Meisters:q
> 
> ...



Moin Tomasz,

ich vermute wir beide haben grundsätzliche Einstellungen zum Angeln, wie sie gegensätzlicher nicht möglich sind. Ich angel haupsächlich aus Spaß und Freude am Angeln, wobei der "Kochtopf" für mich nur eine ganz untergeordnete Rolle spielt. 

Wettfischen zu Hegefischen umzufunktionieren, halte ich oft nur für eine Notlösung, obwohl das manchmal auch Sinn machen könnte. Zum Beispiel am Eixendorfer Stausee wird das seit Jahren praktiziert, um den Brassenbestand zu reduzieren.

Als ehemaliger und heute noch gelegentlicher Stipper denke ich aber, man sollte den eigenen Spaß an der Angelei nicht verleugnen. Wer ausschließlich zum Nahrungserwerb angelt, hat es sicher nötig und verdient mein Mitgefühl.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## gründler (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Selbst wenn Stippen und Carpangeln irgendwann Verboten wird und sich alle Spinnangler...etc.freuen das sie uns los sind,wird es nicht lange dauern und das Spinnfischen Fliegenfischen.....wird dran glauben(Versprochen).


Als alter Hase,groß geworden mit Bambusruten und mit Stippen als Urform des Angelns frag ich mich manchmal ob ich heulen soll oder nicht.

Ich gebe Deutschland nicht mehr lange dann geht hier bald keiner mehr Angeln.

Ich bewundere aber Ralf Thomas und Honey......etc.,viele lachen ja über ihr Handeln.....ich kann nur sagen sie stehen wenigstens zu dem was sie sagen,und sie zeigen genau das auf was eigentlich keiner sehen soll.25 Jahre hat man Pläne umgesetzt und Angeln mehr und mehr berschränkt.

Nun kommen da ne Handvoll leute und zeigen auf was hier falsch läuft,und schon sehen die Plänemacher das Rote tuch weil ihre Pläne gestört werden.

Die Ausdauer der Mut die Kraft...usw.haben in Deutschland im Angelsport nur ganz ganz wenige,daher nochmals ich bewundere sie und ich finde es gut das endlich mal jemand aufzeigt wie wir alle verarscht belogen......etc.werden.

Klar könnte ich hier als Veranstalter von Hegefischen^^|rolleyes|supergri|supergri und als jahrzehnte langer Stipper einiges beitragen,aber hier sind mir zuviele Vollprofis unterwegs.

Daher weiter machen,ich gönne es euch das ihr die besseren Angler seid wie wir Stipper und Carper #6#6#6

Ps: Sag's ja immer wieder,40 Jahre Pestizide Antibotikum....... in Weizen Spinat Fleisch Wasser Pillen.....wirken so langsam bei 80% der Bevölkerrung,und nicht vergessen Zahnpasta und Essen muss ordentlich http://www.nirakara.de/Fluor.htm inne haben das ist gut und gesund fürs eigenständige denken. 


Und wie schon gesagt wurde in Deutschland ist Wettkampf Verboten hier nach zu lesen ganz groß in der Überschrift zu erkennen http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Handicap-WM-ein-voller-Erfolg



lg|wavey:



lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ralf,
> so schwer ist das doch nicht....
> 
> Ich versuchs mal so.
> ...



Ich kann andere Standpukte verstehen, auch wenn ich sie nicht teile. Ich habe sogar ein gewisses Verständnis für manche Funktionäre, die sich selbst, ihre Moralvorstellungen oder ihr Machtbedürfnis ausleben wollen, auch wenn ich sie deswegen hart kritisiere.

Richtig zickig werde ich bei Wortklaubereien, mit denen etwas zunächst erlaubtes/legales verboten wird/werden soll, ohne dass sich an den Umständen etwas geändert hat.

Es geht hier um eine Veranstaltung, die nach Planung, Ablauf und Begründung legal ist, als Hegefischen bezeichnet und genehmigt wurde.

Und nun ist genau diese genehmigte Veranstaltung, bei der   an Planung, Ablauf und Begründung überhaupt nichts geändert wurde, plötzlich illegal, weil jemand statt "Hegefischen" den Begriff "Wettfischen" verwendet hat.


Wäre es bei dem Begriff Hegefischen geblieben, hätte die Veranstaltung ohne Probleme durchgeführt werden dürfen.
Was, wenn der Veranstalter dann in der Nachberichterstattung von einem Wettfischen geschrieben hätte? Wäre er dann wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz belangt worden ? Obwohl alle Kriterien für ein legales Hegefischen erfüllt waren?


Tomasz und Rene´ich glaube nicht dass Ihr so weltfremd seid. Euch geht es doch um etwas ganz anderes.

Ihr seid beide gegen das Wettfischen in all seinen Formen.
Und deshalb stürzt Ihr Euch auf jede noch so kleine und absurde Chance, jegliche Ansätze dazu zu verdammen. 
Ihr heißt die Haltung des Verbandes gut, weil das Ergebnis besser in Eure persönliche Vorstellung der Angelfischerei passt, als es eine positive Reaktion des Verbandes getan hätte.

Bitte bedenkt, dass irgendwann auch Leute kommen können, deren Bestrebungen gegen Eure persönliche Einstellung zur Angelfischerei angehen. Und die werden dann von denjenigen unterstützt, die Eure persönliche Einstellung ablehnen.

Ihr lebt noch immer in einer fischereirechtlichen Enklave, in einem von übernommenen Regeln und gewachsenen Strukturen beherrschten und geschützten, weitgehend sicheren Refugium. 

Genau wie wir bis zu den 70ern. Und Ihr seid erst am Beginn dessen, was zwischen 1970 und 1989 in den alten Bundesländern vorgegangen ist. Am Beginn, nicht in Detailfragen, sondern am Beginn einer Entwicklung, die das Wohl und die Freiheit aller von Befindlichkeiten, Begehrlichkeiten und Moralvorstellungen einiger Lobbyisten abhängig machen.

Und so wie wir uns seinerzeit niemals haben träumen lassen, dass der Setzkescher oder der lebende Köderfisch einmal verboten sein würden, so könnt Ihr Euch vermutlich nicht vorstellen, dass jedes Gewässer von einem eigenen Verein mit eigenen Bestimmungen und Erlaubnisscheinen bewirtschaftet wird. Ihr könnt Euch vermutlich nicht vorstellen, dass Ihr irgendwann einmal für ein Gewässer den 10fachen Preis bezahlen müsst, wie heute für Euren Gewässerfond mit all seinen Flüssen und Seen. 


Das Ausmaß, die Folgen und die Motivation das zu ändern sind sicher  nicht vergleichbar mit z.B. dem Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches. Aber  der Automatismus ist der Gleiche, das System ist das Gleiche.


Ihr fühlt Euch mit Eurer Art zu fischen völlig ungezwungen und könnt nach Eurer Vorstellung, zumindest weitgehend, fischen gehen. Ihr fühlt nicht den Druck von Kleingesetzen, die Euch liebgewonnene Eigenheiten verbieten. 
Doch wer versichert Euch dagegen, dass sich ncht irgendwann eine Lobby bildet, die das Fliegen- oder wandernde Spinnfischen verbietet, weil man dadurch übermäßige Unruhe in die Natur eines großen Abschnittes eines Gewässers bringt? 

Unsinn ? Ja, möglicherweise. 

Aber ich mache jede Wette, dass man mit dieser Argumetation Mitstreiter im Tier- und Naturschutz findet, die das ganz genauso sehen. Und ich gehe ebenfalls jede Wette ein, dass es Ansitzangler gibt, die ein solches Bestreben unterstützen, weil sie sich von den ab und an vorbeiziehenden Fliegen-/oder Spinnfischern gestört fühlen. 


Und dieses System ist stark, so stark wie die stärkste Lobby. Verhindern oder Verändern können wir das nur, wenn wir alle gemeinsam Toleranz nach innen und Kraft und Stärke nach außen demonstrieren, wenn wir eine Gemeinschaft sind, die alle nach dem Bundesgesetz legalen Vorschriften beachtet und uns nicht durch moralische oder monetäre Aspekte in Dutzende Kleingemeinschaften aufsplittern lassen. 

Das mag jetzt etwas pathetisch klingen, aber besser kann ich es nicht ausdrücken. 

_
...die Gesetze kann man ändern, wenn man Willens ist mitzugestalten.
Nicht aber durch permanentes Gefasel in Bildzeitungsmanier._

Wir paar Hansel aus der Redaktion können versuchen mitzugestalten was wir wollen. Ein paar Ameisen, die ins Meer pinkeln.

Aber, wir haben eine Plattform auf der wir jede Menge andere Ameisen erreichen. Und wenn wir die durch Bildzeitungsgefasel dazu bewegen, ebenfalls ins Meer zu pinkeln, dann fasel ich gerne weiter. 

Ameisen sind übrigens ein prima Beispiel. Wenn man versucht Ihr Nest zu zerstören, hat man sofort hunderttausende am Hals. Sie sind nicht umsonst eines der erfolgreichsten Modelle der Evolution.


----------



## Blauzahn (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Moin Ralf,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ihr seid beide gegen das Wettfischen in all seinen Formen.
> Und deshalb stürzt Ihr Euch auf jede noch so kleine und absurde Chance, jegliche Ansätze dazu zu verdammen.
> Ihr heißt die Haltung des Verbandes gut, weil das Ergebnis besser in Eure persönliche Vorstellung der Angelfischerei passt, als es eine positive Reaktion des Verbandes getan hätte.



für meinen Teil muß ich diese... deine Meinung zurückweisen.
Ich bin in keinster Form gegen ein Wettangeln, nehme sogar selbst daran Teil.. #h

Es geht hier aber nicht darum wer wofür und wogegen ist, sondern darum, dass in diesem Fall der AVE nur so handeln konnte wie er gehandelt hat und zwar auf Grundlage geltenden Rechts!

Man kann das nicht einfach abtun, man hätte sich verschrieben ober falsch ausgedrückt... vlt. hat ja auch der Zeitungsfritze diesen Begriff "Wettangeln" ins Spiel gebracht... wer weiß. |kopfkrat

Bei deiner Einschätzung, dass wir etwas "unbedarfter" oder entspannter an verschiedene Dinge herangehen hast du nicht Unrecht.
Unsere "geschützte Enklave" versuchen wir auch zu erhalten mit allen Mitteln und Möglichkeiten.
Vorgaben im Fischereigesetz, auch diese worum es sich nun handelt (Verbot Wettangeln), wurden "importiert" von sogenannten Beratern und ausrangierten "Buschzulagebeamten" weit bevor wir mitbekamen welche Folgen daraus entstehen.
Irgendwann wurde jedoch gegengesteuert und deswegen gibt es derzeit eben noch die gewaltigen Unterschiede zwischen Ost und West.

Bereits vorhandene "Rahmenbedingungen" (Verbote im Fischereigesetz) gilt es auszuloten und, ja... auch zu umgehen. 
Wir tun das.

Aber wir sind nicht so blöd und schreiben in die Zeitung, dass wir ein "Wettangeln" veranstalten...

Ja und auch das...

Ich habe gern mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt.
Ich bin gern zum Nachtangeln gefahren und mache das heute noch manchmal.
Ich benutze bei langen Ansitzen auch einen Setzkescher.
Ich nehme an Wettangeln teil und organisiere diese auch ab und an.
Ich habe als "Stipper" vor 35 Jahren mit dem Angeln begonnen, wie wohl jeder kleene Stöppel.. und das als Schwarzangler !

Wie anders bin ich denn nun, als ihr?

Grüße,
René


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Pinn schrieb:


> Moin Tomasz,
> 
> ich vermute wir beide haben grundsätzliche Einstellungen zum Angeln, wie sie gegensätzlicher nicht möglich sind. Ich angel haupsächlich aus Spaß und Freude am Angeln, wobei der "Kochtopf" für mich nur eine ganz untergeordnete Rolle spielt.
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich denke nicht, dass unsere Einstellungen zum Angeln so gegensätzlich sind.
Ich gehöre nicht zu der Generation, die heute mit teurem japanischem Schnickschnack groß werden.
Auch meine erste Rute als kleiner Stepke war ne Bambusrute. Ich hatte es nicht nötig als 7-jähriger meine Familie ernähren zu müssen und habe zum Spaß geangelt. Das zog sich so durch meine gesamte Angelkarriere bis heute durch. Ich angele, weil angeln Spaß macht und habe damit kein Problem (erste Gemeinsamkeit). 
Ich habe auch bis vor ca. 10 Jahren regelmäßig an als Hegefischen getarnten Wettkämpfen teilgenommen und habe es da sogar mal zum Kreismeister geschafft. Die dabei gefangen Brassen (war das Hegeziel wegen starker Verbuttung - auch da haben wir wohl Gemeinsamkeiten) wurden vom Tierpark Berlin abgeholt und dort verfüttert. Der Tierpark hat uns den Fisch im Osten dankend abgenommen.
Nachdem aber das Hegeziel wegfiel und der Fisch im Wald verbuddelt wurde oder nach dem Wiegen halbverendet in den See zurück gekippt werden musste, habe ich mir meine Gedanken dazu gemacht. Das unterscheidet uns Menschen eben grundsätzlich von den Tieren. Wir sind des Denkens mächtig und sollte dies auch einsetzten und daraus lernen.
Deswegen mache ich heute dieses Quatsch nicht mehr mit und angele nur, wenn ich den Fisch auch verwerten kann oder will. 
Aber auch das bedeutet nicht, dass jeder gefangene Fisch automatisch den Weg in die ewigen Jagdgründe antreten muss. Da bin ich zu sehr Gourmet, um jeden Fisch vor den Kopf zu hauen:q. Aber ich gebe gerne zu, dass Karpfen mir zu modrig schmeckt, Schleie zu viele Gräten haben usw. 
Also versuche ich mich auf das zu konzetrieren, was mir auch schmeckt. Mich dafür als Kochtopfangler abzustempeln, geht aber weit am Ziel vorbei. Mit einer Fischmahlzeit in 2 bis 3 Wochen, liege ich weit unter der Empfehlung der Deutschen Ernährungsgesellschaft und befördere weniger Fische ins Jenseit als die sich so moralisch hochstellenden C&R-Angler, die dann auch mal drei Zander auf einmal entnehmen oder jedem 15. Fisch vor den Kopf hauen müssen, weil der den Haken zu tief sitzen hat. 
Und ich gebe zu, auch heute noch stippen zu gehen, da kleine Plötzen verdammt lecker sind und es einfach wahnsinnig spannend ist, wenn die Pose zuppelt und irgendwann runter gezogen wird. 
Und wer meine Beiträge nicht selektiv ließt, wird auch fetstellen können, dass ich am Sonntag als Betreuer beim Seniorenageln meines Vereins dabei war und meinem 80-jährigen Vater die Plötzen und Barsche vom Haken und anschließend in die Pfanne gemacht habe. Vater ist 5. geworden, wir beide hatten unseren Spaß und aus den gefangenen Brassen hat der Verein Fischbouletten gemacht, die im Anschluß der Veranstaltung gemeinsam verzehrt wurden.
Vermutest Du jetzt immer noch, dass wir grundsätzlich unterschiedlliche Einstellungen zum Angeln haben?
Natürlich macht angeln Spaß. 
Aber der Spaß hört in meinen Augen auch eben irgendwann mal auf und wird zu reinen selbstsüchtigen Profilierungsneurose. Da ist bei mir Schluss. Wer sich selbst beweisen will, und dass durch seine über 100 gefangen Zander (egal wie klein sie auch immer sein mögen) im Jahr hier im Board kundtun muss oder wer geil darauf ist, soviel Fische wie möglich an die Angel zu bekommen und es damit vielleicht noch seinem Sponsor Recht machen will, der sollte sich vielleicht doch überlegen ob die Nuklearforschung nicht vielleicht doch eine reizvollere Herausforderung für ihn darstellt, zumal es da auch noch den Nobelpreis zu gewinnen gibt. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Tomasz und Rene´ich glaube nicht dass Ihr so weltfremd seid. Euch geht es doch um etwas ganz anderes. Ihr seid beide gegen das Wettfischen in all seinen Formen. Und deshalb stürzt Ihr Euch auf jede noch so kleine und absurde Chance, jegliche Ansätze dazu zu verdammen.
> Ihr heißt die Haltung des Verbandes gut, weil das Ergebnis besser in Eure persönliche Vorstellung der Angelfischerei passt, als es eine positive Reaktion des Verbandes getan hätte.
> 
> Doch wer versichert Euch dagegen, dass sich ncht irgendwann eine Lobby bildet, die das Fliegen- oder wandernde Spinnfischen verbietet, weil man dadurch übermäßige Unruhe in die Natur eines großen Abschnittes ....



Hallo Ralle 24,
zu ersterem Absatz: 
Nein, dass siehst Du völlig falsch und ich bitte Dich dazu meine Antwort an Pinn zu lesen, da ich da ewige Zitieren eigener Zitate ja immer mal gerne bei Thomas kritisiere und es daher nicht gleich tun will.

Zu Deinem zweiten Absatz: 
nun das sollte sogar in Deinen Augen etwas absurd scheinen. 
Wenn denn die Funktionäre so an ihren Posten hängen, so sollten sie doch wenigstens einer Gruppe das Angeln gestatten, sonst hätten die Funktionäre ja niemanden mehr der sie bezahlt und den sie regieren können:m. Und wenn es so kommt, dann lass es bitte bitte die Fliegen- und Spinnfischer sein, die überleben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Moin Ralf,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist doch nicht die Frage, wie " anders" jemand ist. Auch ich habe Dinge die ich ablehne. Und ich finde es destruktiv auf die Unterschiede zu pochen. Richtig wäre es, die Gemeinsamkeiten zu bekräftigen und sich darauf zu konzentrieren.

Spass und Freude an der Angelfischerei die in all ihren Facetten jedem die Möglichkeit geben sollte im Rahmen übergeordneter Gesetzgebung und unter Einhaltung von Regeln, die einen Schaden für die Gemeinschaft verhindern, seinem Hobby nach Lust und Laune zu fröhnen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Zu Deinem zweiten Absatz:
> nun das sollte sogar in Deinen Augen etwas absurd scheinen.
> Wenn denn die Funktionäre so an ihren Posten hängen, so sollten sie doch wenigstens einer Gruppe das Angeln gestatten, sonst hätten die Funktionäre ja niemanden mehr der sie bezahlt und den sie regieren können:m. Und wenn es so kommt, dann lass es bitte bitte die Fliegen- und Spinnfischer sein, die überleben.



Zur Absurdität kann ich Dir sagen, dass z.B. das Watfischen an einigen Gewässern in meiner Nähe bereits verboten ist. Ganzjährig, nicht nur zur Laichzeit der Forellen.

Spinnfischen ist an mehr als der Hälfte unserer Gewässer (nicht nur Salmonidenstrecken)  für Gastangler verboten. An manchen sogar generell.
Kein Verbot ist abstrus und unsinnig genug als dass nicht irgendjemand um die Ecke kommt und es fordert. Und dann ist es nur eine Frage des Lobbyismus, ob er damit Erfolg hat oder nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



> Aber der Spaß hört in meinen Augen auch eben irgendwann mal auf und wird zu reinen selbstsüchtigen Profilierungsneurose. Da ist bei mir Schluss. Wer sich selbst beweisen will, und dass durch seine über 100 gefangen Zander (egal wie klein sie auch immer sein mögen) im Jahr hier im Board kundtun muss oder wer geil darauf ist, soviel Fische wie möglich an die Angel zu bekommen und es damit vielleicht noch seinem Sponsor Recht machen will, der sollte sich vielleicht doch überlegen ob die Nuklearforschung nicht vielleicht doch eine reizvollere Herausforderung für ihn darstellt, zumal es da auch noch den Nobelpreis zu gewinnen gibt


Das ist Deine rein persönliche Einstellung, die ich sogar weitgehend teilen kann.

*Das gibt aber weder Dir noch mir das Recht, diese Einstellung über Fuktionäre oder Verbände rechtlich/gesetzlich für ALLE ANDEREN ach verankern zu lassen, um diese in ihrem Tun zu beschneiden.*

Vor allem dann, wenn wie Ralle geschrieben hat, bei dieser Sichtweise immer droht, dass solche Argumente eben von Angelgegnern instrumentalisiert werden und das Angeln insgesamt drunter leiden kann, wenn nicht mal gar unmöglich gemacht wird.

*Ich bin sehr für gute, ob privat, von Vereinen oder Verbänden organisierte Ausbildung der Angler, die das wollen..* 
Vor allem in der Praxis - statt restriktiver Gesetze ein positives vorleben dessen, was man von anderen fordert.

Ich bin aber strikt gegen eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung, für die weder was sinnvolles gelernt noch Anstand und Respeklt vor Kreatur und Natur geprüft werden kann.

*Ich selber halte gar nix vom Wettfischen - ich gehe angeln um zu entspannen und nicht um zu "arbeiten". *

Warum soll ich aber denen die das wollen, das zählen, wiegen oder messen nach dem Fang verbieten? 

Abgesehen davon, dass das auch wissenschaftliche Methoden sind um Bestände zu überprüfen (zählen, wiegen und messen), ist sicherlich weder das zählen, wiegen noch messen Tierquälerei als solches. 

*Es kommt drauf an WIE und nicht WARUM man es macht.*

Zudem können Fische auf Grund ihrer Hirnstruktur gar nicht im Sinne des TSG leiden oder Schmerzen empfinden - jeder Krake ohne Rückrat ist da nachgewiesen deutlich intelligenter und leidensfähiger als jeder noch so "schlaue" Fisch.

Diese dumme gesetzliche Abgrenzung Wirbeltiere/Rest der Tierwelt zeigt doch nur, dass es den fehlgeleiteten und menschenfeindlichen Tierschützern nur drum ging, Pflöcke einzuschlagen mittels derer sie ihre Feindbilder (Angler, Jäger, andere Naturnutzer) in ihrem Tun möglichst weitgehend behindern und einschränken können. 

Dass Politiker und Medien auf dieses dummdeutsche Gutmenschentun reinfallen, lass ich mir ja noch eingehen.

Dass Funktionäre und Verbände der Angler diese Welle mitreiten, werde ich nie verstehen.

*Und damit das auch klar ist:
Auch wenn man Fische faktisch nicht quälen kann, hat man sie dennoch mit Respekt und Anstand zu behandeln.*

Wer Fische massenhaft in Setzkescher zwängt, wer roh den Haken aus einem Fischmaul reisst statt ihn sauber zu lösen, wer überall seinen Müll rumliegen läst, wer die Ufer mittels Säge und Machete zu einem "sauberen Angelplatz umgestaltet" etc., etc. - all dies sind Auswüchse, die aber schon nach heutigem Recht (unabhängig von Fischereigesetzen oder Tierschutz) nicht erlaubt sind.

*Daher erwarte uind fordere ich auch von ALLEN Verbänden und Funktionären, dass sie zuerst GEGEN gesetzliche Einschränkungen auf der einen Seite kämpfen.*

Und auf der anderen Seite das positiv vorleben und auch lehren, was das Angeln, was Respekt und Anstand vor Natur und Kreatur in ihren Augen ausmacht.

Und als drittens, dass endlich offensiv gegen die Verbreitung des Unfuges der Tieschützer vorgegangen wird, statt diese noch in ihren abstrusen und nicht haltbaren Argumenten zu unterstützen.

Und viertens, dass in Zusammenarbeit mit der Polizei vernünftige und stringente Kontrollen stattfinden mit entsprechenden Strafen, um die schwarzen Schafe aussortieren zu können.

Wer aber mit menschenfeindlichen Tier- und einigen Naturschützern ins gleiche Horn bläst, darf sich weder wundern wenn wir das kritisieren. 

Noch dass das zur Folge haben wird, dass das Angeln immer mehr und immer unsinniger eingeschränkt werden wird.

Und dazu ist diese Beispiel eines bereits erlaubten Hegefischens, dass nun genauso stattfinden wird, nur nicht mehr Wettfischen hessen darf, ein nur wieder typisches Beispiel an nicht zu überbietender Absurdität.

Vor allem wenn man dran denkt, wie schön die Fische durch das abknüppeln geschützt werden, während sie vorher umgesetzt worden wären..


----------



## angler1996 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Moin Jung#S
nun doch, ich kanns nicht lassen#h
veilleicht mal so
da Beispiel zeigt doch nur , wie verdreht diese ganze Situation ist und momenatan ist nun mal da wo erlaubt, dass Hegefischen , dass (juristisch) machbare. 
Damit muss ich leben, kann es auch. Ich habe persönlich nichts gegen Wettangeln, auch wenn mir andere Spielwiesen lieber sind, weil ich mich nicht über Menge/ Größe von Fischen definiere. Meine Wettkämpfe kann ich jeden Tag im Job austragen.
Hegefischen ist Stand momentan das machbare dabei. Wenn ich Thomas seine ständigen Wiederholungen hernehme, kann ich die nur als Ziel verstehen, ob man sie jemals erreicht ist ne andere Frage.
( für alle dies noch kennen , das Verhältnis Strategie und Taktik). Als Ziel kannn ich sie unterstützen, daraus in Tagespoltik irgendwas abzuleiten ist nicht zielführend.
Absolutes Unverständis habe ich an Thomas pauschaler Unterstellung, das Funktionäre aus Geldgier nichts dagegen machen würden. Das einfach zu pauschal und stößt (viele) 
vor den Kopf. Vieleicht zeigt ihm Blauzahn ja mal seinen Steuerbscheid, wie hoch seine Einkünfte aus dem Angelverein sind( sorry Rene').
So pauschal ist Mist, wenn dan mußte Du schon Roß und Reiter nennen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



> Als Ziel kannn ich sie unterstützen, daraus in Tagespoltik irgendwas abzuleiten ist nicht zielführend.


Stimmt, das sind Ziele.
Und man muss aus der Tagespolitik ableiten, um zeigen wie absurd das Ganze ist, was Verbände und Funktrionäre da "zum Wohl" der Angler veranstalten..

Das mit der Kohle ist schlicht Fakt und da geht es nicht um einzelne Funktionäre, die sich bereichern (auch das gibt es, da dank Vereinsrecht genügend Schlupflöcher da sind überKilometergeld, Aufandspauschalen, Büromaterial etc...) ).

Sondern darum, dass die Angler zwangsweise über Vereine den Verbänden jedes Jahr Millionen Euros zur Verfügung stellen müssen und was sie dafür bekommen - Immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen statt positiver Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns und dem Versuch, gesetzliche Restriktionen zu verhindern und/oder abzubauen..


----------



## ak.checker (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Zitat: TOMASZ


Tomasz schrieb:


> Ne, ne... ich meine das durchaus ernsthaft, auch wenn ich es langsam aufgegeben habe, dass immer wieder zu wiederholen. Wer seinen gefangenen Fisch nicht essen mag, sollte sich wirklich überlegen, ob er nicht mit einem anderen Hobby vielleicht glücklicher wird.





Tomasz schrieb:


> Das sollte ein GRUNDSATZ jedes Anglers sein !!!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

PS:


> Stimmt, das sind Ziele.


Ja, wir haben klare angelpolitische Ziele und setzen uns auch dafür ein.

Während Verbände und Funktionäre nach jahrzehntelanger schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche in Angststarre dasitzen wie das Kaninchen vor einer Schlange. 

Und den menschenfeindlichen Tierschützern auch noch recht geben, statt sie mit den vielen guten Argumenten zu bekämpfen, die es dazu gibt.


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zur Absurdität kann ich Dir sagen, dass z.B. das Watfischen *an einigen Gewässern in meiner Nähe* bereits verboten ist. Ganzjährig, nicht nur zur Laichzeit der Forellen.
> 
> Spinnfischen ist an mehr als der Hälfte unserer Gewässer (nicht nur Salmonidenstrecken) * für Gastangler verboten*. An manchen sogar generell.
> Kein Verbot ist abstrus und unsinnig genug als dass nicht irgendjemand um die Ecke kommt und es fordert. Und dann ist es nur eine Frage des Lobbyismus, ob er damit Erfolg hat oder nicht.



Das was Du hier beschreibst ist völlig absurd. Da gebe ich Dir Recht und das es ja was ich auch immer wieder an der Kleinstaaterei in den alten Bundesländern kritisiere. 
Aber diese Verbote und Einschränkungen sind in erster Linie nicht das Ergebnis von Verbandsfunktionären, sondern von Vereinsfürsten, die über "ihre" Gewässer "regieren". 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



> Aber diese Verbote und Einschränkungen sind in erster Linie nicht das Ergebnis von Verbandsfunktionären, sondern von Vereinsfürsten, die über "ihre" Gewässer "regieren".


Und genau aus dioesen rekrutieren sich ja die Verbandsfunktionäre - welch Wunder, dass statt einer positiv und offensiv vertretenen angelpolitischen Grundhaltung in Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik dann immer weitere Verbote und Restriktionen kommen.

Und dass man sich aus Fisch- und Gewässerneid gerne die falschen Argumente der Schützer zu eigen macht, um weiterhin für sich bleiben zu können.

Das würde zwar auch heute schon gehen, da jeder Bewirtschafter entscheiden kann, wen, wie viele und zu welchen Bedingungen er Angler an sein Gewässer lässt..

Aber es ist natürlich einfacher dafür nicht gerade stehen zu müssen, sondern auf unsinnige Gesetze verweisen zu können..

Dieser Fisch stinkt nicht nur vom Kopf - es gibt leider kaum noch gesunde Stellen bei diesem stinkigen Verbandsfisch - weder im VDSF (eh nicht) noch im DAV..


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das was Du hier beschreibst ist völlig absurd. Da gebe ich Dir Recht und das es ja was ich auch immer wieder an der Kleinstaaterei in den alten Bundesländern kritisiere.
> Aber diese Verbote und Einschränkungen sind in erster Linie nicht das Ergebnis von Verbandsfunktionären, sondern von Vereinsfürsten, die über "ihre" Gewässer "regieren".
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Richtig, es sind Vorschriften von Vereinen. Ich mag mir nicht vorstellen, wie es bei uns heute aussehen würde, gäbe es das Vereinsfürstentum nicht.
Letztlich ist Euer Verband, was die Bewirtschaftung angeht, nix anderes als ein Verein bei uns. Nur mit viel größeren Dimensionen. 

Wenn bei uns ein Vereinsfürst durchsetzt, dass an seinen drei Kilometern Bach das Spinnfischen verboten ist, hat man zumindest noch die theoretische Möglichkeit, an dem Bach eines anderen Vereins zu angeln, wo das Spinnfischen erlaubt ist. 

In einem Gewässerfond wäre das vermutlich so, dass das Spinnfischen dann überall verboten wäre. 

Auch wenn durch Größe und Struktur solch unsinnige Regeln bei Euch (noch) nicht durchsetzbar sind, so sind die Ausmaße von Verboten bei Euch doch von erheblich größerer Tragweite als bei uns. 

Nicht falsch verstehen,ich finde Eure Gewässerpools Klasse und hundertmal besser als unsere Vereinsmeierei. Doch für mein dafürhalten geht ihr (Angler) mit diesem hohen Gut recht nachlässig um. Zumindest solange,wie Gesetze und Regelungen Euch in der Ausübung der jeweils subjektiven Angelpraxis nicht beschränken. Den gleichen Fehler haben wir in den 70ern und 80ern auch gemacht und machen es noch heute so. 

Denn mir graut es vor der Überlegung, sowas wie die VDSF-Denke könnte über fast alle Gewässer eines Bundeslandes bestimmen, ohne dafür, wie bei uns, die Fischereigesetzgebung zu bemühen. Und selbst davor schreckt man ja nicht zurück. 

Tomasz, Eure recht liberalen Angelmöglichkeiten sind einzig und alleine abhängig von der Ausrichtung Eurer gegenwärtigen Funktionäre. Die aber sind auswechselbar und auch nicht unsterblich.

So lange, wie ein Verband als Institution nicht ganz klar Position gegen Einschränkungen und Verbote bezieht, so lange seid ihr abhängig vom Gedankentum der jeweiligen Führung. Und in einer Amtsperiode kann so viel Unfug gesetzlich verankert werden, dass ihn 10 Nachfolger nicht mehr wegbekommen.


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und genau aus dioesen rekrutieren sich ja die Verbandsfunktionäre - ...



Gewählt von der Basis der organisierten Angler.  
Also, wo ist jetzt genau Dein Problem und wen willst Du vor wem schützen.
Vereins- und darüber die Verbandsfunktionäre sind nicht wie das Angleboard das Ergebnis einer Betriebsgründung mit einem Chef an der Spitze, der ein Medium zur Verfügung stellt und innerhalb dieses Mediums das Hausrecht hat und die Linie vorgeben kann. 
Sondern sie sind aus demokratischen Wahlen hervorgegangen. Auch wenn mir die Arbeit einzelner Funktionäre, wie übrigens auch die einiger Bundespolitiker und der Kanzlerin nicht in meinen persönlichen Kram passen mag, so muss ich doch den Mehrheitswillen akzeptieren. 
Ich finde auch, dass es bei einigen Funktionären Unzulänglichkeiten gibt, aber diese Funktionäre als Diktatoren darzustellen ist schlichtweg anmaßend. Sie sind Ergebnis von demokratischen Wahlen und wenn es die Basis wollte, könnte sie diese Funktionäre abwählen und andere in ihren Augen bessere Leute wählen. Machen sie aber nicht und damit sollte der Mehrheitswillen auch endlich mal akzeptiert sein. 
Was nicht heißen muss, dass man nicht auch weiter auf Fehler und Unzulänglichkeiten in den Vereinen und Verbänden hinweisen sollte und Informationen zusammen trägt, die eigentlich von Verbandsseite her kommen müsste. Diese Eure Arbeit ist richtig und wichtig, aber die ewige Meckerei, Nörgelei und gar der Gedanke an den Tod von Funktionären, hilft an dieser Stelle nicht ein winzig kleines Stück weiter, sondern stößt eher die Leute vor den Kopf, die an sachlicher Arbeit interessiert sind und sich auch einen Kopf machen um eine bessere Arbeit in Vereinen und Verbänden. 
Verbale Ausrutscher mögen die Zugriffszahlen im Thema erhöhen, aber nicht die Sachlichkeit oder dem Ziel dienen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Über die Demokratie in den Verbänden wurde ja nicht nur von mir genug geschrieben. 
Ich erinnere an Dr. Thomas Guenther, der es als Insider (ehemaliger VDSF-Landesverbandspräsident und Vizepräsident) ja deutlichst angemahnt und angeprangert hat, dass es zwar formaldemokratisch legitimiert ist, aber eben nicht mit Leben gefüllt.
Siehe:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/



> Verbale Ausrutscher mögen die Zugriffszahlen im Thema erhöhen, aber nicht die Sachlichkeit oder dem Ziel dienen.


Wenn das tatächlich so wäre, willst Du Dir leiber gar nicht vorstellen, was ich dann alles schreiben würde ;-))))



> sondern stößt eher die Leute vor den Kopf, die an sachlicher Arbeit interessiert sind und sich auch einen Kopf machen um eine bessere Arbeit in Vereinen und Verbänden.


Würde es davon genügend geben und die sich auch öffentlich entsprechend positionieren, was glaubst Du, wie wir die loben würden.

Ich kann Dir dazu - leider nur ohne Namensnennung - die Aussage eines hohen Funktionäres eines Bundesverbandes nennen, der im Grundsatz unsere angelpolitische Meinung teilt:


> Wir haben auch in jedem Landesverband eine knappe Handvoll Leute, die verstehen um was es geht und was uns droht, wenn wir so weitermachen. Aber das sind viel zu wenig um in diesen verkruisteten Strukturen (jetzt weisst Du, woher ich das habe) etwas zu bewegen....


Es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
Das "weiter so", oder der Versuch etwas zu bewegen.

Wohin uns in den letzten 30 Jahren das "weiter so" gebracht hat, haben wir gesehen - und das wird euch auch im Osten - Ralle hats gut beschrieben - auch drohen.

So hats auch bei uns angefangen - und bei euch wirds mit den Jahren nicht anders laufen..

Und damit uns im Westen die letzte Hoffnung auf vernünftige, anglerfreundliche, offene und offensive Verbandsarbeit nehmen.

Und das einzige was da hilft, sind klare angelpolitische Grundsätze, die auch festgeschrieben werden und an die sich *ALLE Funktionäre und Verbände* zu halten haben.

Und solange sich die Funktiönäre nicht festgeschrieben darauf einigen können, gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen zu kämpfen, für eine positive Darstellung de Angler, für eine offene Informations- und Diskussionpolitik und für eine Offenlegung aller Geldflüsse, solange wird dieser eklige Verbandsfisch weiter vor sich hin stinken und wir werden weiterhin dagegen anschreiben..

Zumindest kann nachher dann keiner sagen, es wäre nicht gewarnt gewesen..............


----------



## Zoddl (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zur Absurdität kann ich Dir sagen, dass z.B. das Watfischen an einigen Gewässern in meiner Nähe bereits verboten ist. Ganzjährig, nicht nur zur Laichzeit der Forellen.
> 
> Spinnfischen ist an mehr als der Hälfte unserer Gewässer (nicht nur Salmonidenstrecken)  für Gastangler verboten. An manchen sogar generell.
> Kein Verbot ist abstrus und unsinnig genug als dass nicht irgendjemand um die Ecke kommt und es fordert. Und dann ist es nur eine Frage des Lobbyismus, ob er damit Erfolg hat oder nicht.


Wer hat die Verbote formuliert? Der Gewässerbewirtschafter? Das gehört doch mit zu den euren erklärten Zielen:
Der "Abbau von gesetzlichen Restriktionen"! 
Die damit einhergehende Verlagerung der Verantwortung über gewässerspezifische Regelungen an den Gewässerbewirtschafter habt ihr doch so selbst bereits vorgeschlagen  bzw. erkannt.|wavey:

@Thomas
Bin heut etwas langsam im Tippen, daher nutz ich mal "eure" Zitate:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn das tatächlich so wäre, willst Du Dir leiber gar nicht vorstellen, was ich dann alles schreiben würde ;-))))


Angesichts dieser zwei Postings, möchte ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen:|bigeyes



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Wettangeln ist nicht per  se verboten, sofern nicht die Preisvergabe im
> Vordergrund steht - *sonst wäre keines der verlogenen und heuchlerischen Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Traditionsfischen etc. möglich..
> 
> Was alles von der Sache her genau das Gleiche ist - nur anders genannt!*





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber ich mache jede Wette, dass man mit dieser Argumetation Mitstreiter im Tier- und Naturschutz findet, die das ganz genauso sehen.


Auch wenn die Zitate völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen sind... die Sätze sind genauso in dieser Diskussion zu finden.

In diesem Sinne...

Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## siloaffe (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Hey Leutz#h 

Ich hab den Tröt gerade mal grob überflogen und nicht jeden Post komplett durchgelesen aber mit ist aufgefallen das hier was grundsätzlich falsch verstanden wurde|kopfkrat 

Nicht der veranstalter hat ein Wettfischsen ausgeschrieben! 

Das war die Zeitung. 

Um das mal an einem nicht Angelthema zu veranschaulichen.... 

Ein Motorsport Club, anhängig dem ADAC-Mittelrhein veranstaltet eine ausfahrt und läst sich diese vom ADAC und den entsprechenden Kreisen wegen Kolonnenbildung genemigen. 

Natürlich kommt die Lokalpresse und der Reporter schreibt was von einer Raly. 

Soll jetzt die Ausfahrt verboten werden wei nem Reporter der Begriff Raly besser gefallen hat????? 

Dat is doch Kopfkirmes! #d

Der Verband hätte von der Presse eine Richtigstellung verlangen müssen und damit wäre die sache erledigt gewesen. 

Aber Nein..... 

Dies könnte ja dazu führen das z.B. der Gesetzgeber aufmerksam wird und man ihm erklähren müsste das, dass ein Fehler der Presse ist. 

Doch da war es einfacher ein Verbot aus zu sprechen#q und Jeglichen diskusionen von höheren Stellen aus dem Weg zu gehen. 

Es ist ja immer einfacher einem untergeordneten etwas vor zu schreiben als einem übergeordneten etwas zu erklähren.... 

LG Markus 

P.s. Sorry für die Rechtschreibung.....


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...In einem Gewässerfond wäre das vermutlich so, dass das Spinnfischen dann überall verboten wäre.
> 
> Auch wenn durch Größe und Struktur solch unsinnige Regeln bei Euch (noch) nicht durchsetzbar sind, so sind die Ausmaße von Verboten bei Euch doch von erheblich größerer Tragweite als bei uns.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen,ich finde Eure Gewässerpools Klasse und hundertmal besser als unsere Vereinsmeierei. D...



Und weil es bei uns starke Landesverbände gibt und den Gewässerpool, glaube ich auch nicht an die Schwarzmalerei. Man mag es in einem demokratische gewählten Landesverband nicht jedem einzelnen Recht machen können, aber darum geht es auch garnicht. Landesverband und Gewässerpool sollen der großen Allgemeinheit und in Brdg eben auch den nicht organisierten Anglern zugute kommen. Daran wird sich auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht ändern, mögen da noch so schwarze Gedanken in einigen Köpfen kreisen.
Demokratie ist um so stärker und funktioniert um so besser, je größer die Basis dafür ist.
Wenn sich 15 Leute zusammen finden, sich einig sind, das nötige Geld auf den Tisch legen und ein Gewässer pachten, dann können sie dort schalten und walten wie sie wollen.
Wenn es den Gewässerpool eines Landesverbandes mit einigen 10.000 organisierten Anglern verschiedenster Couleur gibt ist, ist die Basis für ein demokratisches Wahlverhalten und den daraus resultierenden Funktionären und Angelbedingungen eine ganz andere. 
Die größte Sorge, die die Basis in den großen Landesverbänden der neuen Bundesländer umtreibt ist nicht, ob es ein Nacht- oder ein Spinnangelverbot am Gewässerpool geben wird, sondern dass wir die gleiche Kleinstaaterei mit den einzelnen unsinnigen Beschränkungen wie in den alten Bundesländern bekommmen könnten. Daher die wichtige Initiative gegen die Privatisirung der ostdeutschen Gewässer:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160850&page=16

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



			
				Zoddl schrieb:
			
		

> die Sätze sind genauso in dieser Diskussion zu finden.



Und richtig......



			
				Zoddl schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat die Verbote formuliert? Der Gewässerbewirtschafter? Das gehört doch mit zu den euren erklärten Zielen:
> Der "Abbau von gesetzlichen Restriktionen"!


Unser Ziel ist etwas anders:
Abbau gesetzlicher Restriktionen (also z. B. Wettangelverbot), damit die Gewwässerbewirtschafter selber entscheiden können.

Denn es gibt ja viele Vereine, die gerne solche Fischen machen würden, auf Grund des von Funktionären entweder abgenickten oder gar aktiv mit durchgesetzten *gesetzlichen* Verbotes aber eben diese Möglichkeit nicht mehr haben.

Dass zudem den Vereinen damit viel von dem genommen wird, was früher auch bei solchen Fischen zu regem Austausch untereinander geführt hatte und somit die Vereinsarbeit konterkariert, ist noch ne ganz andere Sache.

*Was spricht also dagegen, wenn der gleiche Funktionär, der in seinem Verein KEIN Wettangeln will, FÜR die Abschaffung des gesetzlichen Wettangelverbotes arbeitet, um anderen Vereinen das zu ermöglichen, wenn sie das wollen?

Warum muss er seine persönliche Vorliebe/Abneigung allen anderen gesetzlich aufdrücken wollen, statt für deren Entscheidungsfreiheit zu kämpfen?*



			
				siloaffe schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verband hätte von der Presse eine Richtigstellung verlangen müssen und damit wäre die sache erledigt gewesen.


Eben!!
Wie  gesagt, der Verbandsfisch stinkt leider nicht nur vom Kopf, sondern es gibt kaum noch gesunde Stellen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Und weil es bei uns starke Landesverbände gibt und den Gewässerpool, glaube ich auch nicht an die Schwarzmalerei.


Woher kenn ich das bloss, woher kenn ich das bloss???

So fing das alles auch mal bei uns an.................

Nur gabs damals nicht solche Infomöglichkeiten wie heute - zumindest kann heute nachher keiner sagen, er hätte es nicht wissen können........


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Woher kenn ich das bloss, woher kenn ich das bloss???
> ...



Bei Euch gabe es einen großen von einem Landesverband bewirtschaftetet Gewässerpool für alle Verbandsmitglieder und die der angrenzenden Nachbarländer?
Wann und wo? 
Und wenn dem so gewesen sein soll, wer hat und warum wurde dieser Pool zerschlagen und in kleine Stücken Vereinspachtgewässer gestückelt?
Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, da ich die Gewässerstrukturen in den alten Bundesländer erst seit 1990 verfolge.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## gründler (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Ihr kommt vom thema ab.

Aber lieber Gegner des anderen Angelns als wir,beantwortet mir doch einmal jemand die frage wie das hier möglich ist.

Selbst Merkel und co.wusten davon und wünschten allen teilnehmern einen fairen guten Wettkampf,es wurde gehältert und umgesetzt.

Wie geht das wenn es Verboten ist,wie kann das sein das nach 25 Jahren Wettkampfverbot in 2008 eine WM in Deutschland stadtfindet.

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Handicap-WM-ein-voller-Erfolg

Wie ???????? Wer lügt den hier??????


Zu manchen Post hier sage ich lieber nix da ist nix mehr zum reparieren da,da hat die Gehirnwäsche vollstens funktioniert.

|wavey:


----------



## Zusser (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Dies könnte ja dazu führen das z.B. der Gesetzgeber aufmerksam wird und man ihm erklähren müsste das, dass ein Fehler der Presse ist.
> 
> Doch da war es einfacher ein Verbot aus zu sprechen#q und Jeglichen diskusionen von höheren Stellen aus dem Weg zu gehen.


Kopfkirmes, die einer Ameise würdig ist!

Es sollte selbstverständlich von Anfang an ein Wettfischen veranstaltet werden. Da sowas aufgrund des sächsischen Fischereigesetzes verboten ist, nannte man die Veranstaltung Hegefischen.
Der Verband konnte damit wegschauen, alles war gut.

Die Presse hat sachlich richtig von einem angekündigten Wettfischen berichtet, damit konnten die Verantwortlichen nicht mehr wegschauen und mussten die Veranstaltung verbieten.

Worauf Thomas einen neuen Aufhänger für VDSF-Bashing hatte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer​*[..]
> Diesen Krampf haben wir auch dem VDSF zu verdanken, [..]



Zwar musste die Wahrheit wieder mal sehr gebeugt werden, aber die Ameisen würden es ohnehin nicht merken und die Leser die selbst denken können und auf den Unsinn mit Beiträgen antworten, bringen Zugriffe.

Es lebe die Ameise!


----------



## gründler (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Zusser schrieb:


> Die Presse hat sachlich richtig von einem angekündigten Wettfischen berichtet, damit konnten die Verantwortlichen nicht mehr wegschauen und mussten die Veranstaltung verbieten.


 
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Handicap-WM-ein-voller-Erfolg
Davon wußten alle in der Politik,und die Medien berichteten vorher davon wie wo wann.....


Wettkampf ist Verboten??????


----------



## gründler (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Nun gebt doch mal Gas,erklärt dochmal wie das mit WM möglich wahr,warum vorher Werbung gemacht wurde...etc.

Warum die Politik grüße sendete,hier sind doch soviel schlaue ""Angler"" die das alles so toll erklären können,oder fällt euch jetzt nix mehr ein.


----------



## Zusser (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



gründler schrieb:


> Aber lieber Gegner des anderen Angelns als wir,beantwortet mir doch einmal jemand die frage wie das hier möglich ist.
> 
> Selbst Merkel und co.wusten davon und wünschten allen teilnehmern einen fairen guten Wettkampf,es wurde gehältert und umgesetzt.
> 
> Wie geht das wenn es Verboten ist,wie kann das sein das nach 25 Jahren Wettkampfverbot in 2008 eine WM in Deutschland stadtfindet.


Seit wann liegt Potsdam in Sachsen?
Soll ein sächsischer Verband ein Wettfischen in Sachsen genehmigen, weil es (vielleicht) in Brandenburg nicht verboten ist, in Sachsen aber schon?

Da kann ich nur wieder Ralles Ameisen als Entschuldigung anführen. 
Die müssen nicht selbst denken, das macht die Königin für sie.


----------



## gründler (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

In ganz De.ist doch laut euch Wettkampf Verboten weil es gegen das TSG verstößt nicht nur in Sachsen,es steht doch in jedem Landesfischereigesetz geschrieben das Wettkampfangeln Verboten ist.

Nun doch nicht?????


----------



## Zoddl (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Entschuldige bitte, das mein Posting etwas undeutlich rüberkam...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und richtig......


Königsfischen, Hegefischen und/oder Gemeinschaftsfischen gab es bereits vor dem Verbot des Wettangelns. Heuchlerisch mögen diese Veranstaltungen heute als Ersatz/Alibi für das Wettangelverbot mancherorts geworden sein, wenn man dies so sehen möchte. 
Ist es aber nötig, auch diese Veranstaltungen einem möglichen Verbot auszusetzen, in dem man den Wolf im Schafspelz entlarvt und offen kritisiert? Spielt man nicht auch so den Tierschützern in die Hände?

Wie du selber schreibst/weist, lesen hier nicht nur ABler mit.|wavey:




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unser Ziel ist etwas anders:
> Abbau gesetzlicher Restriktionen (also z. B. Wettangelverbot), damit die Gewwässerbewirtschafter selber entscheiden können.


Sag ich doch! Was da jetzt anders sein soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht. Nur eben muss man dann, wie in Ralles Fall, halt auch mit "absurden" Entscheidungen rechnen.


----------



## Zusser (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



gründler schrieb:


> In ganz De.ist doch laut euch Wettkampf Verboten weil es gegen das TSG verstößt nicht nur in Sachsen,es steht doch in jedem Landesfischereigesetz geschrieben das Wettkampfangeln Verboten ist.
> 
> Nun doch nicht?????


?????? (Ich kann mehr ? als du!)

Wer sagt das denn? Ralle hat in einem seiner Beiträge sowas geschrieben, ansonsten keiner wenn ich nichts überlesen habe.

Für dich ganz langsam geschrieben:

Fischereigesetz Sachsen
*§ 24 Verbote*
(1) Es ist verboten,[..]
4. den Fischfang als Wettbewerb auszuüben,[..]

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Bundesmerkel bei einer in Sachsen stattfindenden WM gratuliert hätte!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



> Sag ich doch! Was da jetzt anders sein soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht. Nur eben muss man dann, wie in Ralles Fall, halt auch mit "absurden" Entscheidungen rechnen.



Wir fordern von JEDEM Funktionär und Verband, sich für die Abschaffung solch unsinniger gesetzlicher Restritkionen einzusetzen, statt diese auch noch zu befürworten oder zu fördern und damit allen Anglern ihre Sichtweise per Gesetz aufzudrücken.

Damit eben Gewässerbewirtschafter entscheiden - auch unsinnig! - können.

Das können sie heute aber nicht, wenn die Funktionäre und Verbände für statt gegen GESETZLICHE REstriktionen kämpfen.

Und es steht keinem Funktionär und Verband zu, anderen Angler per Gesetz die Freiheit der eigenen Verantwortung zu beschneiden.

Sinnvoller wären zielführende Kontrollen und Sanktionen.......

*Was spricht also dagegen, wenn der gleiche Funktionär, der in seinem Verein KEIN Wettangeln will, FÜR die Abschaffung des gesetzlichen Wettangelverbotes arbeitet, um anderen Vereinen das zu ermöglichen, wenn sie das wollen?

Warum muss er seine persönliche Vorliebe/Abneigung allen anderen gesetzlich aufdrücken wollen, statt für deren Entscheidungsfreiheit zu kämpfen?*


----------



## Blauzahn (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



gründler schrieb:


> In ganz De.ist doch laut euch Wettkampf Verboten weil es gegen das TSG verstößt nicht nur in Sachsen,es steht doch in jedem Landesfischereigesetz geschrieben das Wettkampfangeln Verboten ist.
> 
> Nun doch nicht?????




Nun, Gründler
ich habe in einem Post Scriptum die Anmerkung gemacht, das es in ganz Deutschland verboten sei.

In der Tat ist es in den neuen Bundesländern nur in Sachsen, Thüringen und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern per FischG verboten.
In Brandenburg und Sachsen-Anhalt steht dieses Wettangelverbot nicht im Gesetz.
Wie es in anderen BL aussieht weiss ich nicht....
Insofern hatte ich nicht recht mit meiner Äusserung.

Das ändert aber nichts am Umstand, dass es in Sachsen verboten ist und Coswig a.d.Elbe in Sachsen liegt... |wavey:

Grüße
René


----------



## gründler (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Zusser,besser ist du bleibst bei deinem,ich bei meinem.

Also gibt es wohl Länder die das TSG nicht beachten müssen.
Weil ja laut TSG der Wettkampf in De.verboten ist,so brauch man sich auch in Berlin keine Sorgen machen das man was verbotenes tut.

Auch gut zu wissen,man gut das es leute wie Zusser ...etc.gibt,woher soll ich das als Veranstalter von üblen Wettkämpfen ala Hegefischen auch wissen.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



> Das ändert aber nichts am Umstand, dass es in Sachsen verboten ist und Coswig a.d.Elbe in Sachsen liegt


... 
Und das ändert erst recht nichts daran, dass sich gerade dann Funktionäre in den Ländern für eine Abschaffung dieses Gesetzes einsetzen müssen, wenn es schon in anderen Ländern gesetzlich möglich ist - statt da wieder blind einzuknicken.

Und genau da wäre das ein guter und richtiger Ansatz gewesen, wenn schon ein Journalist einer Tageszeitung da von "Anglerposse" schreibt..

Genau das ist auch unsere Forderung an ALLE Funktionäre und Verbände.

So wie auch z. B. der bayrische § bezüglich Setzkescher auf Grund seiner unrestriktiven Aussage in auch jedem anderen Bundesland von ALLEN Funktionären und Verbänden versucht werden müsste den durchzusetzen.

Das ist genau unsere Forderung bezüglich Kampf GEGEN GESETZLICHE Restriktionen, die für jeden Verband und Funktionär festgeschrieben gehören.

Und wollt ihr wirklich Funktionäre, die das nicht unterschreiben würden?

Also Funktionäre die für weitere Restriktionen und damit gegen Verantwortung und Entscheidungsfreiheit von Vereinen, Bewirtschaftern und Anglern kämpfen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



gründler schrieb:


> Also gibt es wohl Länder die das TSG nicht beachten müssen.
> Weil ja laut TSG der Wettkampf in De.verboten ist,so brauch man sich auch in Berlin keine Sorgen machen das man was verbotenes tut.
> 
> 
> |wavey:




Mal zum nachlesen:

[FONT=arial black,avant garde]Viel  gewichtiger ist jedoch, in wie fern ein Gemeinschaftsangeln gegen das  Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen könnte. In diesem Bereich sind in den letzten  Jahren immer wieder Strafprozesse geführt worden, die zum größten Teil  mit einer Einstellung des Strafverfahrens gegen den Angler bzw. den  Veranstaltern von Wettkampfangeln endeten.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial black,avant garde]5.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial black,avant garde]Die Problematik ergab sich ausschließlich daraus, dass[/FONT]
[FONT=arial black,avant garde]a.       die gefangenen Fische zurück gesetzt wurden,[/FONT]
[FONT=arial black,avant garde]b.       die Fische während des Angelns im Setzkescher gehältert wurden.a.Der § 17 Nr. 1 TierSchG stellt denjenigen unter Strafe, der „…ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet…“[/FONT]
[FONT=arial black,avant garde]a.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial black,avant garde]Der vernünftige Grund liegt aber vor, wenn der Fisch einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt wird. Diese ist gegeben, wenn der Fisch zum menschlichen Verzehr oder als Tiernahrung verwendet wird.Daneben  ist eine Hegemaßnahme, z.B. das Töten der Fische bei Beseitigung von  Verbuttungszuständen, ebenfalls ein vernünftiger Grund.Selbst  wenn bei einem Gemeinschaftsangeln eine Rangliste erstellt wird und  eine Ehrung der erfolgreichsten Angler stattfindet, ist dieses jedoch  nachrangig, wenn von vornherein feststeht, dass der Fang der Verwertung  zugeführt wird.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial black,avant garde]Weder  die Veranstaltung bzw. Teilnahme von/an Gemeinschaftsangeln stellt  einen Verstoß gegen das TierSchG dar, solange es zur Gewinnung von  Nahrungsmitteln, bzw. Durchführung von Hegemaßnahmen dient.Ein  Gemeinschaftsangeln, dass Wettkampfcharakter hat, ist hingegen  verboten, bei dem der Zweck nicht allein auf die Gewinnung von  Nahrungsmitteln oder Hegemaßnahmen gerichtet ist.

 
[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Aus absurden Gesetzen kann natürlich auch nur absurde Rechtssprechung folgen - daher ist die Forderung, dass die Funktionäre sich gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen einsetzen MÜSSEN.

Zudem hast Du faktisch auch nicht ganz recht.-

Ernährung ist eben beileibe nicht der einzige Grund zum Angeln laut TSG - nur ein sicher anerkannter.

Die Hege hast Du schon genannt, wie bei den Berufsfischern darf man die wirtschaftliche Komponente sowenig vergessen wie die okölogische und soziale.

Siehe dazu auch die Ausführungen von Jendrusch/Niehaus in einem rechtswissenschaftlichen Aufsatz dazu, vom DAV in Aufttrag gegeben..
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf


----------



## gründler (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Sten ich kenne das wohl alles,habe hier allers Ordnerweise liegen.

In Berlin bei der WM wurde gehältert und danach haben wir die fische umgesetzt,also nicht gefuttert auch nicht verfüttert...etc.

Ich kenne die Gesetzeslage,ich wahr sogar beim Hannover Königsfischen fall im Gericht anwesend.

Aber ich gebe mich geschlagen hier weiter die Heuchlerei nicht zu verstehen,was erwartet man auch von einem Bauern gelle ^^ 

|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

beim googeln nach TSG Rechts vo gefunden ( Zufall) 

http://www.asv-rheidt.de/html/tier_-natur_u__umweltschutz.html

Sehr stolze Burschen, kann man auf die Schulter?|kopfkrat klopfen
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Siehe dazu auch die Ausführungen von Jendrusch/Niehaus in einem rechtswissenschaftlichen Aufsatz dazu, vom DAV in Aufttrag gegeben..
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf

Daraus



> 3. Die Entscheidung der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover
> In den Jahren 2005/2006 hatte sich die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover mit der Thematik
> „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ zu befassen. Dies sorgte insoweit für Aufsehen, als dass die
> Staatsanwaltschaft zunächst die Auffassung vertreten hat, jede anglerische
> ...





> Der Versuch der Sachverständigen, den Fischen hier mithilfe eines bestimmten,
> gleichförmigen Verhaltensmusters die Erfahrung von Leiden i.S.d. § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG
> nachzuweisen, ist angesichts der Schwierigkeiten, einen geeigneten und gerichtlich
> verwertbaren Beweis für tatbestandsmäßiges bzw. strafloses Verhalten der Angeklagten zu
> ...





> In seiner Entscheidung hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht auf die mit der Jagd (gleiches gilt
> für die Fischerei) verfolgten Ziele verwiesen, welche ihren Niederschlag in den
> entsprechenden Gesetzeszwecken gefunden haben. Namentlich sind dies die Hege (wie auch
> bei der Fischerei, vgl. etwa § 2 Hessisches FischG60
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



angler1996 schrieb:


> beim googeln nach TSG Rechts vo gefunden ( Zufall)
> 
> http://www.asv-rheidt.de/html/tier_-natur_u__umweltschutz.html
> 
> ...



Eher hinter die Ohren!

Drossè, Drossè, Drossè . . .|gr:
Was der nicht alles versaut hat und dafür ist er auch noch ausgezeichnet worden.

Man soll ja über Tote nur Gutes sagen.
Darum - es ist gut, dass er tot ist.


----------



## siloaffe (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Der Web`n walk Stick ist abgeschmiert daher etwas verspätet....



Zusser schrieb:


> Kopfkirmes, die einer Ameise würdig ist!
> 
> Es sollte selbstverständlich von Anfang an ein Wettfischen veranstaltet werden. Da sowas aufgrund des sächsischen Fischereigesetzes verboten ist, nannte man die Veranstaltung Hegefischen.
> Der Verband konnte damit wegschauen, alles war gut.




Ääääähmmm

Woher stammt denn bitte deine Weisheit das es von Anfang an ein Wettfischen sein sollte?????

Ich werte das als unterstellung welche auf keinerlei belegbaren Tatsachen basiert!

LG Markus


----------



## Zusser (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Woher stammt denn bitte deine Weisheit das es von Anfang an ein Wettfischen sein sollte?????



Ich habe den verlinkten Artikel, den Stein des Anstoßes gelesen. Dort steht:
"Das Ganze sollte in Form eines hochkarätig besetzten Wettbewerbes stattfinden."


----------



## siloaffe (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Zusser schrieb:


> Ich habe den verlinkten Artikel, den Stein des Anstoßes gelesen. Dort steht:
> "Das Ganze sollte in Form eines hochkarätig besetzten Wettbewerbes stattfinden."




Ob dus glaubst oder nicht ich hab en auch gelesen....

Und damit willst du mir jetzt sagen das alles was in der Presse geschrieben wird 1:1 mit den infos die sie von den Veranstaltern überein stimmen|bigeyes 

Hab ich net eben wat von Bildzeitungs Manier gelesen???|kopfkrat

Klar kann man sich alles hindrehen und biegen wie man will... 

Jeder kann die für seine Meinung wichtigen Infos/Zitate hier rein katschen und aus seiner Sicht interpretieren.

Daher bleibt meine Meinung: 

Die Zeitung hat da Mist gebaut und versucht sich mit diesem Bericht aus der scheixxe zu ziehen. 

Und der Verband hätte sich um Aufklährung bemühen müssen anstadt die Veranstaltung zu verbieten.... 

LG Markus


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Bitte sehr, 
die offizielle Veranstaltungsankündigung:
http://zebco-europe.biz/news/newsmeldungen/2011/06/browning-hegefischen-elbe-soernewitz/back53.html
Zitat: "...Geangelt wird in 2er Teams nach CIPS..."
Macht was draus:g. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Bitte sehr,
> die offizielle Veranstaltungsankündigung:
> http://zebco-europe.biz/news/newsmeldungen/2011/06/browning-hegefischen-elbe-soernewitz/back53.html
> Zitat: "...Geangelt wird in 2er Teams nach CIPS..."
> ...



Wir driften vom eigentlichen Thema vollkommen ab.

Außer Zusser scheinen wenigstens alle verstanden zu haben, dass es ein zunächst genehmigtes Hegefischen war, welches durch die Unformulierung der Zeitung als " Wettfischen" dann plötzlich illegal sein sollte.

Ein Fischen, bei dem die Plätze ausgelost werden, Pokale und Urkunden an die besten Angler vergeben werden, verstößt nicht gegen die Tierschutzbestimmungen, wenn der Fang:

- gehältert, gezählt und lebend in ein anderes Gewässer mit geringem Bestand umgesetzt wird.

- die Fische sofort nach dem Fang waidgerecht getötet, am Schluß gewogen/gezählt und dann einer sinnvollen Verwertung ( Verzehr, Tierfutter) zugeführt werden.

- die Fische sofort nach dem Fang waidgerecht getötet, am Schluß gewogen/gezählt und dann zum kompostieren gegeben werden, wenn die befischte Art einen krassen Überbestand hat und/oder es sich um ein Massenvorkommen von Neozoen handelt ( z.B. Grundeln ) und eine Verwertung nicht möglich/zumutbar ist. 

Das Tierschutzgesetz schreibt nirgendwo vor, dass alleine der Wettkampf tierschutzwidrig ist. Das Tierschutzgesetz kennt den Begriff " Wettfischen " überhaupt nicht. Es geht ausschließlich um den Umgang und die Verwertung bzw. die Hege. Angreifbar nach dem Tierschutzgesetz ist es allerhöchstens, wenn der sportliche Vergleich die einzige Motivation für so ein fischen ist. Und selbst angreifbar heißt nicht in jedem Fall starfbar, denn es kommt dann immer noch auf das Urteil im Einzelfall an. Ein Grundsatzurteil ist mit nicht bekannt. 

Sollte ich mich in einem Rechtsirrtum befinden, bitte ich um Nennung entsprechender Gerichtsurteile oder Gesetzestexte aus dem Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## gründler (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Eine ganz normale Ausschreibung wie sie tausendfach im Netz steht.

Jetzt muss man nur als nicht Stipper die C.I.P.S verstehen können und wollen,also macht was draus.


|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir driften vom eigentlichen Thema vollkommen ab.
> 
> Das Tierschutzgesetz schreibt nirgendwo vor, dass alleine der Wettkampf tierschutzwidrig ist. Das Tierschutzgesetz kennt den Begriff " Wettfischen " überhaupt nicht. Es geht ausschließlich um den Umgang und die Verwertung bzw. die Hege. Angreifbar nach dem Tierschutzgesetz ist es allerhöchstens, wenn der sportliche Vergleich die einzige Motivation für so ein fischen ist. Und selbst angreifbar heißt nicht in jedem Fall starfbar, denn es kommt dann immer noch auf das Urteil im Einzelfall an. Ein Grundsatzurteil ist mit nicht bekannt.
> 
> Sollte ich mich in einem Rechtsirrtum befinden, bitte ich um Nennung entsprechender Gerichtsurteile oder Gesetzestexte aus dem Tierschutzgesetz.


 
Deshalb hatte ich Google bemüht, um das Tierschutzgesetz zu lesen und nach Rechts-VO zu Wettangeln zu suchen
( den Fund wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten)
Fazit: nix gefunden; das was es dazu gibt von Leuten, die sich darauf berufen ist m.M nach Interpretation und geht genau auf den " Fund" zurück. damit kam vermutlich das Verbot des Wettangelns in die Angelvorschriften der Länder / Verbände

Gruß A.


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

bei der ausschreibung steht eindeutig nicht das hegeziel im vordergrund, aus diesem grund wurde sie zurecht von landesverband untersagt.

http://zebco-europe.biz/news/newsmeldungen/2011/06/browning-hegefischen-elbe-soernewitz/back53.html

wozu sonst startgebühr?
wozu die einschränkungen der angelmethoden?
wozu teams?
alles unnötig, wenn es doch es ausschließlich um hegemaßnahmen geht!

es steht eindeutig der wettkampfcharakter im vordergrund!

fakt ist: der lav hat richtig gehandelt
die kranken kinder hätten auch mehr von der angelveranstaltung gehabt, wenn die angler ohne zu angeln spenden würden, anstatt 100e euro in köder und weiß der geier zu investieren

das warum wettkampfangeln in sachsen verboten ist, ist ne ganz andere schublade. fakt ist es ist so und daran hat sich auch der lav zu halten.


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Tomasz*
> _Und weil es bei uns starke Landesverbände gibt und den Gewässerpool, glaube ich auch nicht an die Schwarzmalerei._
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas9904,
die Fragen waren durchaus ernst und nicht rhetorisch gemeint gewesen. 
Kommt da noch was von Deiner Seite dazu? 
Wie gesagt, dies ist die eigentlich große Sorge, die viele in den neuen Bundesländern umtreibt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> bei der ausschreibung steht eindeutig nicht das hegeziel im vordergrund, aus diesem grund wurde sie zurecht von landesverband untersagt.
> 
> http://zebco-europe.biz/news/newsmeldungen/2011/06/browning-hegefischen-elbe-soernewitz/back53.html
> 
> ...


 
*Jawoll!!!*


----------



## siloaffe (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> bei der ausschreibung steht eindeutig nicht das hegeziel im vordergrund, aus diesem grund wurde sie zurecht von landesverband untersagt.
> 
> http://zebco-europe.biz/news/newsmeldungen/2011/06/browning-hegefischen-elbe-soernewitz/back53.html
> 
> ...



Hey Fred... 

Wenn die Ausschreibung schon furn Arsch war warum wurde die genehmigung auf grundlage dieser zuerst erteilt???????


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Hey Fred...
> 
> Wenn die Ausschreibung schon furn Arsch war warum wurde die genehmigung auf grundlage dieser zuerst erteilt???????



#c.
Wir zahlen beim Hegefischen im Verein weder Startgebühr, noch gibt es irgendwelche Vorgaben wie zu angeln ist. 
Im Vordergrund steht einzig und alleine das Hegeziel, - den verbutteten Bestand raus zu holen. 
Und wer am meisten zum Hegeziel beiträgt, kann sich über einen Händedruck freuen:m.
Mein Fall ist es trotzdem nicht#t. Aber jedem wie er will.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## siloaffe (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Was hat das was bei euch Praktiziert wird damit zu tun das diese Verantaltuzng wie ausgeschrieben genehmigt wurde???|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Zusser (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein Fischen, bei dem die Plätze ausgelost werden, Pokale und Urkunden an die besten Angler vergeben werden, *verstößt nicht gegen die Tierschutzbestimmungen*, wenn der Fang:[..]


Das hat doch auch niemand behauptet!?

Es geht doch um das Fischereigesetz von Sachsen. Es ist frei zugänglich und beim Thema "Fischfang als Wettbewerb" ziemlich unmissverständlich.

Dass "Nicht-Wettbewerbe" getarnt als Hegefischen auch in Sachsen durchgeführt werden, kann ich mir vorstellen. Solange in der Presse nicht gerade vom Wettfischen geschrieben wird, stört das wohl auch keinen. Wenn doch, muss der zuständige Verband eben zurückrudern. Wie hier geschehen. 
Insgesamt keine große Sache. Und schon gar kein Grund für VDSF-Bashing.


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Was hat das was bei euch Praktiziert wird damit zu tun das diese Verantaltuzng wie ausgeschrieben genehmigt wurde???|kopfkrat#c



Nicht sooo viel. Deshalb ja auch eingangs der 
#c.
Ich habe nur beschrieben, wie bei uns ein Hegefischen durchgeführt wird. 
Mag sein, dass der eine oder andere lieber nach dem Händedruck und der Anerkennung, als nach dem Hegeziel schielt, aber so what? 
Man kann ihn ja dafür nicht ausschließen, solange er im Sinne der Hege sein Bestes gibt.
Jetzt verständlicher?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Zusser schrieb:


> ...Insgesamt keine große Sache. *Und schon gar kein Grund für VDSF-Bashing*.



:q:q:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## siloaffe (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Nicht sooo viel. Deshalb ja auch eingangs der
> #c.
> Ich habe nur beschrieben, wie bei uns ein Hegefischen durchgeführt wird.
> Mag sein, dass der eine oder andere lieber nach dem Händedruck und der Anerkennung, als nach dem Hegeziel schielt, aber so what?
> ...




Ja Ok |licht

Ich hatte den Zusammenhang zwichen Zitat und Post nicht aufe Reihe bekommen....

LG Markus#h


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Siehst mal. 
So ist es vielleicht auch der genehmigenden Stelle gegangen. 
Da war in der Ankündigung die Rede vom Hegefischen, das Hegeziel war deutlich benannt und die Verwendung für den Fang. Also gab es nichts dagegegen einzuwenden.
Als aber in der Zeitung unter der Überschrift:
*Wettangler kommen nach Sörnewitz*
von
"...  Hegefischen unter Wettkampfbedingungen nennt sich das Erlebnis, das vom Specimen Hunting Group e.V. organisiert wird..."
die Rede war, schien der Händedruck vielleicht im Vordergrund zu stehen und nicht das Hegeziel. Sowas denkt sich doch kein Journalist aus, sondern hat es vom Veranstalter gehört, der seine Veranstaltung bewerben wollte.
Dumm gelaufen, aber einem Browning-Teamangler als Organisator könnte man das durchaus unterstellen. Also den Händedruck...

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> In der Tat ist es in den neuen Bundesländern nur in Sachsen, Thüringen und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern per FischG verboten.



Das es diese Gesetzespassage überhaupt gibt ist schlimm genug!#d
Zeigt es doch in wieweit sich die entsprechenden Funktionäre für die Belange der Angler einsetzen, oder aber etwas gegen unsinnige Gesetze tun. Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn der Vorschlag zu solch einem Verbot von einem dieser Herren selber gekommen ist.


----------



## Zoddl (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Das es diese Gesetzespassage überhaupt gibt ist schlimm genug!#d
> Zeigt es doch in wieweit sich die entsprechenden Funktionäre für die Belange der Angler einsetzen, oder aber etwas gegen unsinnige Gesetze tun. *Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn der Vorschlag zu solch einem Verbot von einem dieser Herren selber gekommen ist.*


Hier in den neuen Bundesländern glaub ich da gar nicht mal dran! Wie das damals im einzelnen genau gelaufen ist, dazu kann ich leider nix sagen... ich war damals eher mit jugendlichem Leichtsinn unterwegs, denn angelpolitisch interessiert tätig. Am Rande habe ich dennoch einiges mitbekommen und mir bis heute merken können:

Als das Wettangeln in Thüringen verboten wurde, hatte unser Angelchefe damals dazu den Infobrief bzw. das Offenbachsche Propagandamaterial zum Thema in der Versammlung verlesen. Inhaltlich ging es grob um den Tierschutzaspekt und ...blablablupp... der Inhalt ist auf wenig Gegenliebe gestossen.
Wichtige Erinnerung aus dieser Zeit:
Unser Landesverband hatte uns versprochen, sich gegen ein Verbot des Wettangelns und damit für "unsere Interessen" einzusetzen. Hat bloss, nach einigem Hin und Her, nachweislich nicht geklappt... #c
Die Gründe (nicht die offizielle Begründung!) hierfür weiss ich leider nicht mehr...

Ebenso gabs aus Offenbach Post zum Thema zukünftiges Setzkescherverbot.
In der folgenden Versammlung lag eine Unterschriftenliste gegen dieses Verbot, angestossen und (mit)getragen von TLAV und AVFOT. Der VANT (der 3. Thüringer Landesverband) hatte sich als einziger nicht daran beteiligt.

Kurzum:
Inwieweit die Vorderen der Landesverbände die nach der Wendezeit erlassenen Verbote tatsächlich aus persönlichem Interesse mitgetragen haben oder sich damit dem Druck des westlichen "Status quo" angleichen wollten/mussten ist mir persönlich nicht bekannt. So ganz freiwillig dürfte damals aber so einiges nicht verboten worden sein!
Und nu habn mir den Salat!


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Tomasz schrieb:


> die Rede war, schien der Händedruck vielleicht im Vordergrund zu stehen und nicht das Hegeziel. Sowas denkt sich doch kein Journalist aus, sondern hat es vom Veranstalter gehört, der seine Veranstaltung bewerben wollte.
> Dumm gelaufen, aber einem Browning-Teamangler als Organisator könnte man das durchaus unterstellen. Also den Händedruck...




Spekulieren wir ? Egal, magst sogar Recht haben.

Fakt ist, dass es eine ordentlich umfangreiche und aussagekräftige Ausschreibung mit allen Details gab, nach der dieses Fischen genehmigt wurde. 

Fakt ist, dass die geplante Durchführung weder Tierschutzrechtlich noch nach Fischereigesetz zu verbieten war.

Erst durch ein Wort, eine andere Umschreibung, wurde der Verband von Hysterie ergriffen und wollte sein Veto kundtun. 

Ich hoffe nur inständig dass ich, wenn ichdas nächste mal Barsche "zocken" gehe, nicht wegen illegalem Glücksspiel angezeigt werde. 

Fast scheint es mir als müsse man in den Neuen Bundesländern immer noch aufpassen, was man zu wem sagt.


----------



## gründler (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Das schöne ist hier wettern leute die nicht ein bißchen was mit Hegefischen zutun haben,sich nicht auskennen warum wieso.....etc.

Aber erstmal fresse auf weil das Verboten ist,und hauptsache mitbrüllen das geht einfach und macht uns stark.

Dann werden hier Vereinsfischen mit Öffentlichen Hegefischen verglichen,egal wo ich hinfahre oder eingeladen werde überall kostet es Startgeld,die Ausschreibung ist eine von tausenden die genauso geschrieben stehen wie diese hier.

Und das schönste es sind immer die gleichen die hier wettern und alles was sie sagen ist richtig,Ralle Thomas und co.haben unrecht und darum muss diesem sofort kontra gegeben werden.

Das nächste mal wenn nen Bauer ein Feld pflügt, fragt er erst nen Mauerer ob das so auch richtig ist wie er das macht,so sollte es doch sein oder.

Vieleicht finde ich ja irgendwann ne öffentliche Ausschreibung die das alles nicht beinhaltet und wo nur steht = Angeln kommen und gut ist.

Vieleicht ja hier ^^
http://champions-team.de/termine.php?language=german

|wavey:


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe nur inständig dass ich, wenn ichdas nächste mal Barsche "zocken" gehe, nicht wegen illegalem Glücksspiel angezeigt werde...



Ich nehme Dich gerne mal mit. Das hat dann nicht den Charakter eines Glücksspiels:m.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Fast scheint es mir als müsse man in den Neuen Bundesländern immer noch aufpassen, was man zu wem sagt...



Diesen dämlichen Spruch hättest Du dagegen sparen können. Aber so wird natürlich die Atmosphäre immer wieder mal schön angeheizt#q. 
Hat Dir der Spruch was gebracht#c? Was macht das Höschen.
Mann, Mann, Mann aber anderen wird vorgeworfen, sie würden die Fresse aufreißen|kopfkrat.
Ich bin raus hier, allen anderen noch viel Spaß und weiterhin eine sachlliche Diskussion auf höchstem Niveau:c.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



gründler schrieb:


> Das schöne ist hier wettern leute die nicht ein bißchen was mit Hegefischen zutun haben,sich nicht auskennen warum wieso.....etc.
> 
> Aber erstmal fresse auf weil das Verboten ist,und hauptsache mitbrüllen das geht einfach und macht uns stark.
> 
> ...



Ich frage mich gerade, welche Laus dir über die Leber gelaufen ist... |kopfkrat
Hat dich jemand angegriffen, oder persönlich beleidigt?
Kann dir gerade nicht folgen bei deinem verbalen Rundumschlag...
erklärs mir bitte... versuche aber sachlich zu bleiben. 
Danke!




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fast scheint es mir als müsse man in den Neuen Bundesländern immer noch aufpassen, was man zu wem sagt.



Warst du schon einmal in den neuen Bundesländern?
Wenn nicht, lade ich dich hiermit herzlich ein, mal an einer JHV des Verbandes und/oder an einer JHV unseres Vereins teilzunehmen.
Anschließend oder im Vorfeld könnten wir gemeinsam Angeln gehen (wir gehen nämlich nicht Fischen) und hierbei über Gott, Gesetze und die Welt reden.
Vllt. verstehst du dann wie wir ticken 

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...Anschließend oder im Vorfeld könnten wir gemeinsam Angeln gehen (wir gehen nämlich nicht Fischen) und hierbei über Gott, Gesetze und die Welt reden....



Eh das ist nicht fair. Das habe ich ihm gerade als erster angeboten (mit Fanggarantie, damit es nicht für Ihn zum Glücksspiel wird) und ich bin nicht bereit mir einen Quoten-Wessi mit Dir zu teilen. Such Dir gefälligst einen eigenen. 
Wie wär es mit Gründler, der scheint auch nicht nicht allzu viel vom "Wilden Osten" gesehen zu haben:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## gründler (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Blauzahn wenn du dir den Schuh anziehst kann ich nix dazu,aber einige Post hier sind nicht besser wie meine.

Laus über meine Leber ist keine gelaufen,nur sollte man sich doch vorher mit einer thematik beschäftigen bevor man drüber wettert,das heißt nicht das ich Dich damit meine sondern die,die dauernd schreien Verboten weg damit...bla bla bla.

Wir Stipper und Carper wissen doch das ihr uns hasst und wir in euren Augen Tierquäler sind,das müßt ihr nicht täglich neu beweisen.


Und nun ist es besser ich lese hier nur noch mit,hier sind ja genug Organisatoren Veranstalter Stipperpro's...etc.unterwegs und die wissen genau wie das alles abläuft.

Solange diese aber auch weiterhin Schnitzel Huhn.... fressen Haken auswerfen...um fische zu drillen.......Würmer Maden aufspiessen...... sind sie kein Stück besser wie wir.

#h


----------



## gründler (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Eh das ist nicht fair. Das habe ich ihm gerade als erster angeboten (mit Fanggarantie, damit es nicht für Ihn zum Glücksspiel wird) und ich bin nicht bereit mir einen Quoten-Wessi mit Dir zu teilen. Such Dir gefälligst einen eigenen.
> Wie wär es mit Gründler, der scheint auch nicht nicht allzu viel vom "Wilden Osten" gesehen zu haben:m.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Ich als DAV Mitglied,ne keine Ahnung was ihr da treibt,bin da drüben nur selten ca.alle 2 Wochen im Monat.

#h


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



gründler schrieb:


> ...das heißt nicht das ich Dich damit meine sondern die,die dauernd schreien Verboten weg damit...bla bla bla...



Wer schreit hier nach Verboten? Habe ich da irgendwas oder irgendwen überlesen?
Ich dachte es ginge um bestehende Regeln und evtl. um die Auslegung dieser. Aber dass einer ein Verbot gefordert hat ist mir jetzt nicht bewusst#c. 
Vielleicht habe ich das ja auch einfach nur überlesen. 
Steht ja viel Sinn und Unsinn im Board, wenn der Tag lang wird und man nicht ans Wasser kommt#h.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich als DAV Mitglied,ne keine Ahnung was ihr da treibt,bin da drüben nur selten ca.alle 2 Wochen im Monat.
> 
> #h



So ein Mist:g.
Na dann muss sich Blauzahn eben einen anderen Wessi zum Angeln suchen.
Darf man fragen, in welchem Bundesland Du DAV-Mitglied geworden bist und warum?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Pinn (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



gründler schrieb:


> Wir Stipper und Carper wissen doch das ihr uns hasst und wir in euren Augen Tierquäler sind,das müßt ihr nicht täglich neu beweisen.
> 
> 
> Und nun ist es besser ich lese hier nur noch mit,hier sind ja genug Organisatoren Veranstalter Stipperpro's...etc.unterwegs und die wissen genau wie das alles abläuft.
> ...


Moin Gründler,

ich schätze Dich sehr als ehrlichen Stipper! Ich komme auch aus dieser Szene. Und Rekordkarpfen habe ich auch schon nachgestellt, leider mit etwas weniger Erfolg als beim Stippen und Feedern

Egal! Ich denke, wir müssen uns mit unserer Einstellung zum Angeln nicht verstecken! Und wir müssen uns bei niemandem entschuldigen, weil wir angeln und wie wir angeln. 

So wichtige Moralapostel gibt es nicht, die uns sowas einreden könnten. Und wenn sich jemand dazu berufen fühlt, sollte er sich erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen. Also nicht aufgeben sondern nachsetzen! :g

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Blauzahn (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



gründler schrieb:


> Wir Stipper und Carper wissen doch das ihr uns hasst und wir in euren Augen Tierquäler sind,das müßt ihr nicht täglich neu beweisen.



Diesen Schuh zieh ich mir wirklich nicht an...
aber darum ging es hier bisher doch garnicht.

Aber mal so nebenbei...
auch die Fliegenfischer betreiben aktives Hegefischen.
Diesen Part besetzt ihr nicht allein...
und wieso seid ihr schlechter als andere Angler ?

Angler ist Angler, egal was ihn antreibt und was seine bevorzugte Angelmethode ist.
Von diesem Gehabe war ich noch nie befallen und auch als 95%iger FliFi habe ich mit euch keine Probleme #h 

Die, die meinen sich über andere hinwegzusetzen sind mir zu wider und werden in unserem Verein nicht geduldet...
ja da bin ich ganz "Funktionär" mit der Unterstützung unserer gesamten Mitgliedschaft 

Jedoch, wie eingangs erwähnt geht es beim Topic hier nicht darum, das diese Veranstaltung von einem Browning-Profi veranstaltet wird/wurde und auch nicht darum, das dort nen haufen Leute mit dem Ziel an einem Wettbewerb teilzunehmen an den Start gehen, sondern darum, das es ganz einfach daneben war wie sie das in der Öffentlichkeit platziert haben.
Enschl. dem Zeitungsgust, der seinen sportlichen Gedanken (sind ja meist sportlich angehauchte Lokalredakteure, die über sowas schreiben) verfallen ist.

Dumm gelaufen und blöd verpackt...
ich hoffe sie lernen draus

@Pinn,
auch wenn du das nicht lesen willst.
Was sind Carper und Stipper?
Hiermit grenzt ihr euch genauso ab, wie die, denen ihr vorwerft etwas gegen euch zu haben... 
einfach mal drüber nachdenken #h

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## gründler (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Tomasz schrieb:


> So ein Mist:g.
> Na dann muss sich Blauzahn eben einen anderen Wessi zum Angeln suchen.
> Darf man fragen, in welchem Bundesland Du DAV-Mitglied geworden bist und warum?
> 
> ...


 
2 Verschiedene Länder in den ich im DAV bin,welche das sind spielt nix zur Sache.

Warum ich im DAV bin,lese dir alle themen hier zum VDSF durch und deine frage ist beantwortet.

Aber leider sieht es ja so aus als wenn der Westen bei euch(uns) langsam einzug erhält begeht...etc.

Zum Verbote.....muß ich doch wohl nicht erklären wie hier gegen Stipper und Carper geschrien wird,daher brauchen wir das nicht bis ins detail zerpflücken.



Pinn: Thx,ich gebe nicht auf,ich hältere Privat und bei meinen Fischen wird auch gehältert soll doch jemand kommen und mich anzeigen ich habe keine Angst vorm Richter im gegenteil,habe genug Verfahren Anzeigen......usw.mitgemacht wegen meines "Noch" Amtes.



Blauzahn: Es geht ging mir ums prinzip das wir die bösen sind,das Fliegenf.Spinnangler....nicht besser sind weiß ich auch,nur wirst du von mir nie hören das ich gegen irgernd eine gruppe wettere,hier im Ab tun das einige aber oft und gezielt.

Was die Ausschreibung Werbung betrifft ist das nicht nur bei euch so,sondern überall in De.findest du dieses,daher ist es eher peinlich was daraus nun gezaubert/verdreht wird. 


Und nun könnt ihr euch weiter auslassen bin hier raus.
#h


----------



## ivo (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Ich mach mich mal unbeliebt:

Mir ist es völlig wurscht ob einer 5h Stippen geht, 5t Klodeckel fängt,  die in nen Setzkescher packt (setze einen entsprechenden Setzkescher voraus) und zum Schluss diesen selben einfach wieder umdreht. Jedem das seine. 

Auch verstehe ich das Theater um das Wort Wettangeln nicht. In jedem anderen Land geht das. Nur hier, in ... Land, will man einem einreden, dass dies Tierquälerei ist. Und wie man sieht gibts nen Haufen, die wie die Schafe dem hinterher laufen. Man erdreistet sich jedoch seine ... Meinung anderen aufzwingen zu wollen. Was man ja auch geschafft hat.

Zum Gesetz, ja das ist wohl eine dieser Segnungen die uns aus dem Goldenen Westen aufgedrückt wurde. So leicht ist das auch nicht mehr zu ändern. Den unsere Beamten sind in dieser Hinsicht leider kleine Betonköpfe. Zudem denke ich, dass wir andere Probleme haben. 

Die Geschäftsstelle verstehe ich schon. Würde sie es tolerieren gäbe es direkt Ärger mit den Herren Beamten. Ist leider so.

So, dass wars von meiner Seite.

Edit: Finde Wettkampfangeln gut.:m Wurde für die Verwendung dieses Wortes schon von meinem LV gemaßregelt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich nehme Dich gerne mal mit. Das hat dann nicht den Charakter eines Glücksspiels:m.
> 
> Sollte ich mal in Deiner oder Rene´s Gegend weilen, werd ich gerne den Quoten Wessi spielen.
> 
> ...



Ja, stell Dir vor der Spruch hat was gebracht. Diese Korinthenkackerei (des Verbandes) geht mir sowas von gegen den Strich, das glaubst Du nicht. 

Und das Du und Rene nicht verstehen wollt, dass es gar nicht um das Fischereigesetz geht, sondern darum dass eine Handlung von bloßem Umtaufen durch einen nichtbeteiligten Außenseiter von legal nach illegal verlagert wird. 

Nochmal, wenn das fischen von der Ausschreibung her legal war, dann ist es das auch wenn es nachher jemand Mickymausanglen, Brassencup, Scheixxdichnichteinangeln oder eben Wettfischen nennt. 

Und das man aufpassen muss, was man sagt, geht doch klar aus dem idiotischen Entscheid des Verbotes hervor. Hätte in der Zeitung politisch korrekt " Hegefischen " gestanden, wäre die Veranstaltung sang und klanglos über die Bühne gegangen.

Das ist so krank, kranker geht es fast nicht. 

Aber Nein, anstatt einfach eine Richtigstellung in der Zeitung zu fordern reagiert man im Verband wie eine erzkatholische alte Jungfer, die einen nackten Mann sieht.

Den Irrsinn begreift sogar der anglerisch unbeleckte Journalist, der den verlinkten Artikel geschrieben hat. 

Das ist genau so ein Wahnsinn wie mit meinem Pick up, den ich wahlweise als LKW oder als PKW anmelden kann. Meld ich ihn als LKW an, darf ich Sonntags nicht mit Anhänger auf die Autobahn. Meld ich ihn als PKW an, darf ich das. 


Einfach nur bescheuert. ( Und jetzt würd ich sogar den Kotzsmilie benutzen )


----------



## Pinn (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> @Pinn,
> auch wenn du das nicht lesen willst.
> Was sind Carper und Stipper?
> Hiermit grenzt ihr euch genauso ab, wie die, denen ihr vorwerft etwas gegen euch zu haben...
> ...



René, das lese ich sogar gerne von Dir. Und nachdenken muss ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Angeln ist für mich Freizeitbeschäftigung mit Suchtpotential in der Natur, aber auch an Gewässern in der industriellen Umgebung meiner Region. Und in den letzten Jahren habe ich mich dabei in Richtung Spinn- und Fliegenfischen weiterentwickelt.

Ich gehe aber immer noch gerne auf Friedfischansitz mit Pole oder Feederrute. Das kann ich auch, weil ich das jahrzehntelang praktiziert und geübt habe. 

Zu Deiner Frage, was Carper und Stipper sind, kann ich Dir eigentlich nur antworten, Carper sind Karpfenangler und Stipper sind Friedfischangler. Wo ist da eine Abgrenzung zu anderen Anglern?

Diese Abgrenzung sehe ich eigentlich nur in der moralisch-ethischen Bewertung der Hobbyangelei, die es in den Köpfen einiger Angler geben mag. Angeln ist für mich nicht Nahrungserwerb, sondern Hobby, Ausgleich und Passion, möglicherweise auch Leidenschaft. Das lass ich mir nicht nehmen.|supergri

In diesem Sinne Petri,
Werner


----------



## Daniel78 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Sehe ich etwas anders. Natürlich ist es peinlich so etwas in die Öffentlichkeit zu treiben! Allerdings ist es doch wohl mittlerweile bekannt, dass WETTKAMPFFISCHEN in Deutschland verboten ist! Weshalb also wird von dem Verantwortlichen dieser Begriff verwendet??? Er ist kein Anfänger! Es ist sehr plamabel den DAV mit so einem Fehler in der Öffentlichkeit angreifbar zu machen! Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt! Gruß Daniel


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Daniel78 schrieb:


> Sehe ich etwas anders. Natürlich ist es peinlich so etwas in die Öffentlichkeit zu treiben! Allerdings ist es doch wohl mittlerweile bekannt, dass WETTKAMPFFISCHEN in Deutschland verboten ist! Weshalb also wird von dem Verantwortlichen dieser Begriff verwendet??? Er ist kein Anfänger! Es ist sehr plamabel den DAV mit so einem Fehler in der Öffentlichkeit angreifbar zu machen! Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt! Gruß Daniel



Och Daniel.
*
Der Begriff Wettfischen wurde nicht vom Veranstalter gewählt, sondern von dem anglerisch recht unbeleckten Zeitungsschreiber der darüber berichtet hat. *

Schuldigung für´s Schreien. |motz:

Ich klink mich jetzt aus, sonst verprügel ich noch meinen Hund.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Was ist eigentlich sooo schwer daran zu verstehen.??
Es geht einzig und allein um die Reaktion ( vorauseilender Gehorsam) des Verbandes.


----------



## Daniel78 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Och Daniel.
> *
> Der Begriff Wettfischen wurde nicht vom Veranstalter gewählt, sondern von dem anglerisch recht unbeleckten Zeitungsschreiber der darüber berichtet hat. *
> 
> ...




Mein lieber Maufwurf Freund...

Zitat: Wenn die Angler diese Veranstaltung ohne große Ankündigung in der  Öffentlichkeit abgehalten hätten, hätte man sicher einen Weg finden  können. Aber nun sei der Ausdruck „Wettangeln“ in der Welt und da müsse  man mit Anzeigen rechnen. Denn gemäß dem Sächsischen Fischereigesetz  seien derartige Wettkampfveranstaltungen verboten.
Zitat Ende:

Was ich mit meiner Aussage anbringen wollte ist, dass der " Veranstalter" auch etwas feinfühliger mit dem Heegefischen hätte umgehen sollen/müssen! Bitte nicht falsch verstehen! Dieses Diskussion geht mir genauso auf den Sa... . Schon weil es hier nur um 2 verschiedene Worte geht!!! Also lass bitte deinen Wuzi in Ruhe! ;-) Immerhin ist dies auch mein Jagdrevier


----------



## Daniel78 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich sooo schwer daran zu verstehen.??
> Es geht einzig und allein um die Reaktion ( vorauseilender Gehorsam) des Verbandes.





Gesetz #d ... Und vom Verband aus eine Schadensbegrenzung!


----------



## Gunnar. (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Die , 1. wenn man voher Hausaufgaben gemacht hätte nicht nötig gewesen wäre.
Und 2. selbst im aktuten Fall mit einwenig Arsch inner Hose nicht exestent wäre.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Daniel78 schrieb:


> Mein lieber Maufwurf Freund...
> 
> Zitat: Wenn die Angler diese Veranstaltung ohne große Ankündigung in der  Öffentlichkeit abgehalten hätten, hätte man sicher einen Weg finden  können. Aber nun sei der Ausdruck „Wettangeln“ in der Welt und da müsse  man mit Anzeigen rechnen. Denn gemäß dem Sächsischen Fischereigesetz  seien derartige Wettkampfveranstaltungen verboten.
> Zitat Ende:
> ...



Ich muss einfach (der Hund hat nix zu befürchten)

Das obige Zitat hab ich bewusst außen vor gelassen, aber da Du es ja jetzt bringst.....

Etwas illegales ist legal und wird genehmigt, wenn man nicht darüber spricht ?

Oder etwas legales wird illegal, wenn man darüber spricht ?

Soll der Verband doch froh sein, wenn ein durchgeknallter Tierschützer eine Anzeige macht. Eine prima Gelegenheit solche Sachen richterlich absegnen zu lassen. Eine Verurteilung kommt unter den Umständen sicher nicht n Betracht.

So aber liest sich das wie:

Wir haben zunächst etwas illegales genehmigt, hätten auch nix gesagt, wenn das nicht in der Zeitung gestanden hätte, müssen es aber jetzt, nachdem es an die Öffentlichkeit gelangte korrekterweise verbieten damit uns keiner ans Bein pinkelt.


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Pinn schrieb:


> ...Angeln ist für mich nicht Nahrungserwerb, sondern Hobby, Ausgleich und Passion, möglicherweise auch Leidenschaft. Das lass ich mir nicht nehmen.|supergri...



Na das ist doch eine Einstellung, die von den meisten Anglern hier geteilt werden kann. 
Warum stellt ihr beiden Euch dann immer in die Opferrolle und scheint Euch darin auch noch zu bestärken und gefallen. Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn und verlangt auch niemand von Euch. Wer bitte will hier das Stippen verbieten. Zeig mir den Belzebub und ich geh mit demjenigen zur Strafe 4 Stunden mit ner 8m Stippe an den See. Anschließend dann mit Ralle 24 noch die Barsche ärgern und am Abend gibts lecker Fisch vom Grill. Wer keinen Fisch mag, kann wahlweise Gemüse drauf tun, aber für mich ist das Grünzeug nichts:g.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



gründler schrieb:


> 2 Verschiedene Länder in den ich im DAV bin,welche das sind spielt nix zur Sache.
> 
> Warum ich im DAV bin,lese dir alle themen hier zum VDSF durch und deine frage ist beantwortet.
> 
> ...



Ich höre hier niemanden schreien, sondern freue mich, dass es bis auf ein paar Ausrutscher (Ralle, das kann man auch klein schreiben um es lesen und verstehen zu können) mal eine sachliche Diskussion gibt. Bis auf ein paar verwöhnte junge Bengels, die gleich mit teurem japanischem High-Tec-Kram in die Raubfischszene einsteigen müssen, hat wohl ein jeder von uns mit der Stippe seine ersten Schritte ans Wasser gemacht.
Da Du ja nicht sagen willst und es eigentlich auch Schnuppe ist, in welchem Bundesland Du Mitglied bist, nur soviel. Ich persönlich kann in erster Linie nur für Brandenburg sprechen. Und da kann ich Dir aus meiner über 30-jährigen DAV-Mitgliedschaft sagen, dass es nach der Wende tatsächlich mal kurzzeitig bergab ging mit dem Angeln. Das war in erster Linie dem geschuldet, dass sich im osten niemand mit dem nun westdeutschen Vereins- und Angelrecht auskannte. Da wurde dann in der Eile einfach westdeutsches Recht übernommen um wieder handlungsfähig zu sein. Allerdings hat man schnell die Fehler in dieses Recht erkannt und zu Gunsten der Angler wieder korrigiert. Setzkescherverbot und den ganzen Quatsch hat es nach der Wende auch mal bei uns gegeben. Ich sehe die Entwicklung in Brandenburg in den letzten Jahren außerordentlich positiv und habe daher keine allzu große Sorge, dass westdeutsche Verhältnisse einziehen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Locke4865 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich sooo schwer daran zu verstehen.??
> Es geht einzig und allein um die Reaktion ( vorauseilender Gehorsam) des Verbandes.



Was sollte der Verband deiner Meinung nach machen
schweigen und die evtl. Strafen übernehmen?#d
Las einfach mal auf Grund des Artikels einen Dienstgeilen Aufseher vorbei gehen 
soviel Anzeigenformulare hat der gar nicht mit wie er schreiben könnte 
schon mal über den Aspekt nachgedacht die Behörde freuts wenn Geld reinkommt:m


----------



## Gunnar. (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Das Ding ist eindeutig als Hegefischen deklariert und damit auch genemigt.

Lass es doch Anzeigen hageln wie es will! Nur weil son Pressheini daraus ein Wettkampfangeln bastelt ist es nochlange keines.
Keine Teilnehmer oder der Verantstalter hätte sich Sorgen machen müssen.

Selbst eine Anzeige incl evt späterer Verhandlung hätte den Vorteil gehabt das endlichmal klare Fakten geschaffen wären.
Da könnte man fast schon davon sprechen das diese Möglichkeit vertan wurde. 
( letzteres bitte *nicht als Vorwurf* sonder als rein hypot. Gedankengang auffassen)

.


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *...Der Begriff Wettfischen wurde nicht vom Veranstalter gewählt, sondern von dem anglerisch recht unbeleckten Zeitungsschreiber der darüber berichtet hat. *
> 
> Schuldigung für´s Schreien. |motz:...



Geht das nicht auch ein bischen leiser. Nachbars Kinder schlafen schon.
Davon ab denke ich eben nicht dass der unbeleckte Schreiberling sich den Begriff ausgedacht hat, sondern der so im Gespräch mit den Organisatoren gefallen ist. 
Ist aber auch Wurscht.  



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Und das Du und Rene nicht verstehen wollt, dass es gar nicht um das Fischereigesetz geht, sondern darum dass eine Handlung von bloßem Umtaufen durch einen nichtbeteiligten Außenseiter von legal nach illegal verlagert wird...



Ich bin tatsächlich manchmal und insbesondere in den frühen Morgenstunden schwer von Begriff|rolleyes.
Aber wie ich das sehe, verbietet das Fischereigesetz Wettkampfangeln in Sachsen. Richtig oder falsch? Und da ist es mir erstmal egal, ob ich das nun gut finde oder nicht.
Um dieses Gesetz zu umgehen, ist es üblich und wird auch so von allen tolleriert, den Gedanke sich gegenseitig zu messen und dem Größten (Männer ticken nun mal oft so) dann einen Preis in die Hand zu drücken mit dem durchaus legitimen Ziel der Hege zu verbinden. Der Veranstalter hat das dem Schreiberling ja sogar super erklärt und mit dem Kormoran schön in seinen Schreibblock diktiert. 
Er hat aber wohl in seinem Eifer und vielleicht auch in Erwartung des bevorstehenden Sieges dem Schreiberling den Wettkampfgedanken mit rein geschrieben und damit einen Stein ins Rollen gebracht. Damit ist der Krücke mit dem Hegegedanken gebrochen worden. Das ist aber nicht ein Umtaufen von legal zu illlegal, sondern ganz am Anfang steht das halblegal:g.
Klar hätte der Verband es jetzt dabei belassen können und einen Gerichtstermin riskieren können. Ich persönlich vermag aber weder die Kosten, noch den Aufwand und die Chancen eines solchen Prozesses einzuschätzen. Von daher gehe ich erstmal aus, das nach einem Abwägungsprozeß eben so enttschieden wurde, wie entschieden worden ist. Das mag Euch nicht in Eure ebenso fundamentalistische Denkweise passen, wie ihr sie der VDSF-Führung gerne immer wieder vorwerft, aber im Sinne der zu vertretenden Mehrheit der Angler wird es wohl so in Ordnung gewesen sein. ansonsten gibt es ja immer noch die Möglichkeit, die Funktionäre bei den nächsten Wahlen von unten nach oben abzuwählen und durch andere zu ersetzten. 
Ihr habt über die zugegeben krumme und etwas schildbürgerhafte Szene geschrieben und das ist bei sachlicher Herangehensweise auch gut so. Und dann muss eben die Basis entscheiden, wie sie damit umgeht. Schreien und unsachliche Kommentare helfen da leider auch nicht weiter, wenn die Basis entweder den Hintern nicht hoch bekommt, oder aber damit gut leben kann, dass Wettkämpfe eben Hegefischen genannt werden.
Übrigens waren nicht nur in Volk von 17 Mio Spitzeln und Verrätern, wir lesen und hören auch heute noch mit, was Ihr da im Kreis der Moderatoren und Redakteure so treibt. Wird alles notiert und wenns mal wieder anders kommt, dann Gnade Euch Gott.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gunnar. (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



> Klar hätte der Verband es jetzt dabei belassen können und einen Gerichtstermin riskieren können. Ich persönlich vermag aber weder die Kosten, noch den Aufwand und die Chancen eines solchen Prozesses einzuschätzen.


Ich möcht solch Überlegungen nicht leichtfertig herunterspielen.
Aber:
Von der Ausschreibung her ......... und wenn das dementsprechend durchgeführt worden wäre...... Welchen Grund sollte ein Richter haben bei dieser klaren Ausgangslage einen Gerichtstermin beanraumen zu lassen??


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ich möcht solch Überlegungen nicht leichtfertig herunterspielen.
> Aber:
> Von der Ausschreibung her ......... und wenn das dementsprechend durchgeführt worden wäre...... Welchen Grund sollte ein Richter haben bei dieser klaren Ausgangslage einen Gerichtstermin beanraumen zu lassen??



Fragst Du mich das?
Ich hoffe nicht, denn ich bin schon froh wenn ich meine Ordnungswidrigkeiten wegen Falschparken usw abgeschmettert bekomme|supergri.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Zoddl (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Auch nicht als Vorwurf gemeint...


Gunnar. schrieb:


> Das Ding ist eindeutig als Hegefischen deklariert und damit auch genemigt.


Ja, aber...



			
				aus dem verlinkten Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Auch der Einwand, dass alles für einen guten Zweck sei, die Neubestückung der Röder, verfange nicht. „Wir können gegenüber einem Dritten, da meine ich das Gericht, keinen vernünftigen Grund benennen, warum dem Fisch Schmerzen zugefügt werden“, sagt Carola Stilec. *Es sei gar nicht erwiesen, dass diese Fische in der Elbe überzählig sind.*


... war man sich wohl über das Hegeziel nicht mehr ganz sicher?|kopfkrat



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Lass es doch Anzeigen hageln wie es will! Nur weil son Pressheini daraus ein Wettkampfangeln bastelt ist es nochlange keines.
> Keine Teilnehmer oder der Verantstalter hätte sich Sorgen machen müssen.


Die im Artikel zu lesende Begründung bezüglich dem "Fischen unnötig Schmerz" zuzufügen, hätte man sich so sicherlich sparen können. Aber offenbar war man sich in dem Moment doch nicht ganz sicher, ob man einer Anzeige bzw. dem Gericht hätte standhalten können.
Da ging eben jemanden der Ar**h auf Grundeis...


----------



## Locke4865 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Selbst eine Anzeige incl evt späterer Verhandlung hätte den Vorteil gehabt das endlichmal klare Fakten geschaffen wären.
> Da könnte man fast schon davon sprechen das diese Möglichkeit vertan wurde.
> .



der Staatsanwalt hätte 2 Möglichkeiten 
Bestrafen nach FischG §24/4 oder verweisen an die Behörde als OWi
in beiden Fällen wäre der Angler der gelackmeierete|gr:
nicht der Verband


----------



## Gunnar. (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



> Da ging eben jemanden der Ar**h auf Grundeis...


 
Jepp , insbesondere dann wenn die berühmten Hausaufgaben vergessen wurden.


----------



## Gunnar. (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Jens , auf welcher Grundlage denn??
Hegefischen ist legal - als Hegefischen war es eindeutig deklariert - wenn auch als solches Durchgeführt worden wäre .......... wo ist das Problem??


----------



## Locke4865 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Jens , auf welcher Grundlage denn??
> Hegefischen ist legal - als Hegefischen war es eindeutig deklariert - wenn auch als solches Durchgeführt worden wäre .......... wo ist das Problem??


schonmal den link der genauen Ausschreibung angesehen?
2 er Teams feste Methoden CIPS regeln Startgeld etc. spricht für mich eindeutig als Wettkampf
Verband stellt Hegeziel in Frage  
wenn wir im Verein ein Hegeangel machen wird "nur" die Fischart vorgegeben


----------



## Gunnar. (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



> 2 er Teams feste Methoden CIPS regeln Startgeld etc. spricht für mich eindeutig als Wettkampf


Ok ok , akzeptier ich erstmal.
Mit dem Hintergrund stellt sich für mich die Frage wie der Gesetzgeber "Wettkampfangeln" definiert.
Dieses "Für dich sprechen" ist ja "nur" deine rein subjektive Empfindung.Ok - kein Problem.
Aber objektiv müssen doch wohl "Punkte" für eine OWI , Straftat oder was auch immer , erfüllt sein.
Welche sind das nach dem Gesetz??


----------



## gründler (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

zitat:

Na da hat mal wieder eine Dame geplant sich mit "Nachhilfestunden fuer Organsiteure" einen schlechten Ruf zu verschaffen und sich als Feindbild der Sportfischer zu repräsentieren.
Die Hege und Pflege von Gewässern schliesst auch ein, daß man sich an diesen versammelt um gezielt festzustellen wieviele Fische verschiedener Weissfischarten mit der Angel fischbar auf einer Gewässerstrecke vorhanden sind.
Die Dame argumentiert mit den umstrittenen Forschungsergebnissen zum Thema Schmerzempfinden beim Fisch und benutzt diesen zur Argumentation usw. . 
Sollte sich waehrend eines zur fischereilichen Hege durchgefuehrten Hegefischens an einem Gewaesser ergeben, daß eine geplante Umsetzung der Fische sich nicht als sinnvoll erweist, da sich in dem beangeltem Gewaesser einfach doch nicht so viel soviel beangelbarer Fisch aufhaelt als zuvor vermutet verlangt das einzuhaltende waidgerechte Verhalten eines Sportfischers diesem ab, daß er die gefangenen Fische nicht vollständig verwertet, damit der zukuenftige Fischbestand gesichert bleibt.
Ausserdem sollte ein Sportfischer dem Wasser nicht mehr Fische entnehmen als er selbst essen kann.
Das komplette Abschlachten von allen gefangenen FIschen verstoesst ganz klar gegen die Regeln der oekologisch sinnvollen und waidgerechten Bewirtschaftung unserer Gewaesser zu der der Sportfischer vom Staat her verpflichtet ist.
Natuerlich gibt es zuweilen Hegemassnahmen welche auch das Toeten von gefangenem Fisch sinnvoll machen, naehmlich dann wenn der Fisch wirklich im Uebermass vorhanden ist und wenn zweitens z.B. ein Zoo oder aehnliches diese Fische zur Fuetterung ihrer Tiere benutzt.
Die Umsetzung von Fisch in andere Gewaesser entspricht aber in weit groesserem Masse den Anforderungen an waidgerechter Hege und Pflege der Gewaesser, denn schliesslich bezahlen wir Sportfischer nicht dafuer, daß die von uns auch mit dem Ziel natuerlicher Vermehrung eingesetzten Fische wieder abgefangen werden um damit andere Organisationen zu sponsorn und wir zahlen sicherlich auch nicht dafuer um mit diesen Zahlungen die Taetigkeiten einer Dame zu finanzieren die sich mit der Art ihres Handelns gegen die Sportfischerei wendet und gegen die Ziele oekologischer und waidgerechter Bewirtschaftung unserer Gewaesser.
Das Umsetzen von Fischen in andere Gewaesser ist eine kostenguenstige Methode um unserer Verpflichtung der Hege und Pflege von Gewaessern nachzukommen welche genehmigt ist und sich im Rahmen von Hegefischen anhand seiner sportlichen Faehigkeiten zu vergleichen und gelegentlich auch fuer den dabei entstehenden Materialaufwand ein wenig entschaedigt zu werden ist nicht verboten.
Ein Hegefischen ist eine sportliche Veranstaltung bei der es stets darum geht moeglichst "viele" der als in mehr als ausreichendem Masse vermutenden Fische zu fangen.Wenn bei einer solchen Veranstaltung die besten Hegefischer geehrt werden ist dagegen rein rechtlich auch in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland nichts einzuwenden.
Das bei einem solchen Fischen viele Angler den Ansporn haben besser zu sein als die anderen Teilnehmer ist im Sinne des Hegefischens, denn schliesslich entspricht es ja dem Zweck bei einem solchen moreglichst viele mit der Angel zu fangenden Fische abzufangen.

#6#6#6

Quelle: http://www.matchteam-jagsttal.de/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&postID=50609&8fb275d4#post50609


----------



## Locke4865 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

ok bei OWi wirds schwer hab auf anhieb nichts gefunden 
bei Straftat kommts auf den SA an wenn er es so wie ich sieht 
ja wenn nicht Freispruch


----------



## Gunnar. (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Was wäre ein Wettkampfangeln? OWI oder Straftat?
So außem Bauch raus  - für mich - ersteres...


----------



## Locke4865 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*

Straftat kein OWI ist da nicht mit aufgeführt im OWI Katalog
Kann mich aber mal kundig machen bei der Behörde


----------



## Tomasz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



gründler schrieb:


> zitat:...
> Die Hege und Pflege von Gewässern schliesst auch ein, daß man sich an diesen versammelt um gezielt festzustellen wieviele Fische verschiedener Weissfischarten mit der Angel fischbar auf einer Gewässerstrecke vorhanden sind.
> ...
> Ausserdem sollte ein Sportfischer dem Wasser nicht mehr Fische entnehmen als er selbst essen kann
> ...



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz, weil das doch so nie Frage gestellt wurde. Zumindest von mir nicht und daher habe ich die aus meiner Sicht wichtigsten Punkte, denen ich zudem fast vollständig zustimmen kann, nochmal zitiert.
Wobei mir im vorliegenden Fall in Coswig die Sache noch ein klein wenig anders gelagert scheint und man bei einem bestehenden Verbot des Wettkampfangelns (ob man es nun toll findet oder nicht sei dahingestellt), vielleicht bei einer Einschränkung der Angelmethode usw. den Wettkampfgedanken im Vordergrund sehen könnte und nicht die Hege. Wenn es z.B. darum geht "...moeglichst "viele" der als in mehr als ausreichendem Masse vermutenden Fische zu fangen..." warum dann die Einschränkung der Angelmethode und nicht frei nach Gewässerordnung und eigenem Vermögen#c. Das kann dann tatsächlich zu Mißverständnissen bis hin zu solchen Verboten führen. 
Siehst Du jetzt, was ich meine, wenn ich schreibe, dass wir alle garnicht soweit voneinander weg sind und Eure selbst erfundene Opferrolle völlig fehl am Platz ist#h.
Das einizge was mir auffällt ist die unterschiedliche Bezeichnung der ausführenden Personen. Im Osten ist meist von "Anglern" die Rede. Im Westen nennt man sich "Sportfischer". Ist aber auch Wurscht, solange klar ist worum es eigentlich geht und wo die Gemeinsamkeiten sind:m.
Mich würde ja mal interessieren, was aus dem Protestangeln geworden ist|kopfkrat. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> ok bei OWi wirds schwer hab auf anhieb nichts gefunden
> bei Straftat kommts auf den SA an wenn er es so wie ich sieht
> ja wenn nicht Freispruch



In Frage kommt lediglich eine Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz von irgendeinem Spinner. 
Die Veranstaltung war als Hegefischen deklariert und genehmigt. Damit ist dem Fischereigesetz genüge getan. 

Ich denke sogar in der manchmal abstrusen Welt der Gerichte kommt kein Staatsanwalt auf die Idee eine Anzeige zu verfolgen, weil ein Zeitungsschmierer etwas umformuliert und damit unwissentlich den Eindruck einer illelgalen Handlung erweckt. Zumal hier die Presse eindeutg auf Seiten der Angler war und eine besere öffentliche Unterstützung gibt es wohl kaum. 

Es wäre in der Tat eine Chance für den Verband gewesen, gewisse Dinge ins richtige Licht zu rücken. Vorausgesetzt, es hätte sich überhaupt ein Kläger gefunden, was ja absolut in den Sternen steht. 

Das vorauseilende Kuschen vor juristischen Auseinandersetzungen, oder gar die Drohung damit, war schon immer Stilmittel des VDSF, eingeführt von Herrn Drosee´und hat uns letztlich in die Ecke gedrückt, in der wir heute stehen. 

@ Tomasz

Die Einschränkung der Angelmethode hinsichtlich der zu fangenden Zielfische ist bei einem Hegefischen absolut normal und richtig. Es sollen ja möglichst gezielt bestimmte Arten rausgefangen werden und das in möglichst großer Menge.


----------



## Tomasz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...@ Tomasz
> 
> Die *Einschränkung der Angelmethode* hinsichtlich der zu fangenden Zielfische ist bei einem Hegefischen absolut normal und richtig. Es sollen ja möglichst gezielt bestimmte Arten rausgefangen werden und das in möglichst großer Menge.



Ist mir als ehemaliger Kreismeister im Stippen neu:g. Aber wie schon gesagt "ehemaliger", nicht amtierender.  
Vorgegeben war zu meiner Zeit lediglich "...Rute beliebiger Art, mit Einfachhaken...alle Friedfischköder...und die zu behegenden Fischarten". Und das läuft heute so in dieser Art und Weise in Brdg/Bln auch noch immer so ähnlich ab. Am 11.09. ist am Gosener Kanal traditionel das Hegefischen um den Landespokal. Das man bei einem Hegefischen auf Brassen nicht mit einer Spinnrute aufkreuzt, ist auch mir klar. Da hab mal keine Sorge. 
Wie gesagt beim Hegefischen..., nicht bei der als Hegefischen getarnten Variante des Wettkampffischens:g. Da muss es natürlich Regeln geben (z.B. die der CIPS), die halbwegs gleiche Vorraussetzungen und Bedingungen für alle Teilnehmer schaffen. Da mag es dann durchaus richtig sein, dass man sich vorher für die Stippe, oder die Matsch-Rute entscheiden muss. So blöd bin ich auch nicht. 
Aber diese Einschränkungen gibt es beim Hegefischen nicht, da ja hier die zu behegende Art im Vordergrund steht und es Wurscht ist, wer da wie im Interesse der Hege das Beste Ergebnis erzielt|rolleyes.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In Frage kommt lediglich eine Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz von irgendeinem Spinner.
> Die Veranstaltung war als Hegefischen deklariert und genehmigt. Damit ist dem Fischereigesetz genüge getan.


auch behörden machen fehler. hier wurde seitens der behörde der unabstreitbare vorangige wettkampf-charakter nicht erkannt. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es wäre in der Tat eine Chance für den Verband gewesen, gewisse Dinge ins richtige Licht zu rücken. Vorausgesetzt, es hätte sich überhaupt ein Kläger gefunden, was ja absolut in den Sternen steht.


es wäre auch eine tolle chance für "tierschützer" gewesen, ein hegefischen-verbot endgültig im fischereigesetz oder naturschutzgesetz zu erwirken. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Einschränkung der Angelmethode hinsichtlich der zu fangenden Zielfische ist bei einem Hegefischen absolut normal und richtig. Es sollen ja möglichst gezielt bestimmte Arten rausgefangen werden und das in möglichst großer Menge.


eben und bekanntermaßen beißen verbuttete weißfischbestände bei 2er-teams, die startgebühren (von denen preise finanizert werden) zahlen, am besten!

da können wir noch so lange diskutieren. aus der geschichte kommen wir nicht raus. es zeigt wieder, dass angeln und tierschutz nicht in jedem punkt vereinbar sind. und ein so tölpelhaft ausgeschriebenes "hegefischen", ob genehmigt oder nicht, ist munition für sogenannte tierschützer.

der lav hat nur logisch gehandelt und im interesse der angler. man muss sensibel mit dem tierschutz umgehen. so naiv, zu glauben, dass man mit großen sprüchen und üerschätztem selbstbewusstsein gegen den tierschutz punktet, sollte man nicht sein. nicht in deutschland, dem muster-ökoland.


----------



## Tomasz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> ...eben und bekanntermaßen beißen verbuttete weißfischbestände bei 2er-teams, die startgebühren (von denen preise finanizert werden) zahlen, am besten!...



Na dann wird mir jetzt auch endlich klar, warum wir uns bei der Hege der verbutteten Brassenbestände immer so schwer getan haben.
Wir hätten in zweier-Teams angeln sollen:m. Doppelt hält besser und zwei fangen mehr als einer.
Stop mal, irgendwas geht bei dieser Rechnung doch nicht auf|kopfkrat. 
Ich werde sicherheitshalber nochmal nachrechnen#t.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> eben und bekanntermaßen beißen verbuttete weißfischbestände bei 2er-teams, die startgebühren (von denen preise finanizert werden) zahlen, am besten!



Ist doch vollkommen egal ob Teams oder nicht.
Jeder angelt selbst und am Ende werden eben die Fische zweier Kumpels zusammengezählt.
Und?



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> da können wir noch so lange diskutieren. aus der geschichte kommen wir nicht raus. es zeigt wieder, dass angeln und tierschutz nicht in jedem punkt vereinbar sind. und ein so tölpelhaft ausgeschriebenes "hegefischen", ob genehmigt oder nicht, ist munition für sogenannte tierschützer.
> 
> der lav hat nur logisch gehandelt und im interesse der angler. man muss sensibel mit dem tierschutz umgehen. so naiv, zu glauben, dass man mit großen sprüchen und üerschätztem selbstbewusstsein gegen den tierschutz punktet, sollte man nicht sein. nicht in deutschland, dem muster-ökoland.



Mit Schwanz einklemmen und wegrennen, wie ein getretener Hund, kommt man genau dahin wo wir heute schon sind und noch viel weiter !!!
Aber kriech ruhig weiter vor dem Kreuz der Gutmenschenreligion und bitte um Absolution . . .#q


----------



## Tomasz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...Aber kriech ruhig weiter vor dem Kreuz der Gutmenschenreligion und bitte um Absolution . . .



Heute zu früh aus dem Bett gefallen?
Kann ich gut verstehen. Geht mir nämlich ähnlich:g. 
Aber genau aus diesem Grunde lasse ich das scharfe Schwert der rhetorischen Allegorie noch stecken. Nachher trifft es noch den falschen#t.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> auch behörden machen fehler. hier wurde seitens der behörde der unabstreitbare vorangige wettkampf-charakter nicht erkannt.
> 
> Keine Behörde, ein Verband. Wir wollen das malnicht überschätzen. Und man hat sich ja nicht auf einen Fehler berufen, sondern darauf dass man es geduldet hätte, wäre es nicht in die Öffentlichkeit getragen worden.
> Das der Wettkampfcharakter zweitrangig ist, ergibt sich aus der Ausschreibung.
> ...



Es ist ganz klar im Interesse der Angler, sich in der Öffentlichkeit lächerlich zu machen und sein eigenes Handeln und seine Entscheidungen ad absurdum zu führen. Aus Verbandssicht jedenfalls. 

Wenn hier jemand einem imaginären Feind von außen Munition geliefert hat, dann war es der Verband selber.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Heute zu früh aus dem Bett gefallen?




Ja und nix geangelt bei der morgendlichen Pirsch. |gr:


----------



## Gunnar. (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



> auch behörden machen fehler. hier wurde seitens der behörde der unabstreitbare vorangige wettkampf-charakter nicht erkannt.


 
Unabstreitbar......... |muahah: DER war echt gut!!


----------



## Tomasz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja und nix geangelt bei der morgendlichen Pirsch. |gr:



Uhhh, das ist natürlich hart. 
Um nicht meine eh schon schlechte Laune nach dem morgendlichen Aufwachen noch zu verstärken, habe ich daher meine Angelaktivitäten auf den Abend verlegt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Uhhh, das ist natürlich hart.
> Um nicht meine eh schon schlechte Laune nach dem morgendlichen Aufwachen noch zu verstärken, habe ich daher meine Angelaktivitäten auf den Abend verlegt.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 Da geht's dann (immer?) mit Frust ins Bett:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Da geht's dann (immer?) mit Frust ins Bett:m
> Gruß A.



Gut möglich, 
aber da gibt es ja genug anderes zu tun, um wieder gute Laune zu bekommen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Gut möglich,
> aber da gibt es ja genug anderes zu tun, um wieder gute Laune zu bekommen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*



angler1996 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Hat bestimmt Bier unter`m Kopfkissen.:m

. . . schnellwech . . .


----------

